# Londonistan



## American_Jihad

*Bye-Bye London*

January 23, 2013 
By Caroline Glick

In an interview with Haaretz in November 2010, British novelist Martin Amis said the following about discussions of Israel in his motherland:

_I live in a mildly anti-Semitic country, and Europe is mildly anti-Semitic, and they hold Israel to a higher moral standard than its neighbors. If you bring up Israel in a public meeting in England, the whole atmosphere changes. The standard left-wing person never feels more comfortable than when attacking Israel. Because they are the only foreigners you can attack. Everyone else is protected by having dark skin, or colonial history, or something. But you can attack Israel. And the atmosphere becomes very unpleasant. It is traditional, snobbish, British anti-Semitism combined with present-day circumstances._

After participating last week in a debate in London about Israeli communities beyond the 1949 armistice lines organized by the self-consciously pretentious Intelligence Squared debating society, I can now say from personal experience that Amis is correct. *The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.*
...

One positive note, I had a breakfast discussion last Wednesday morning with activists from the Zionist Federation of Britain. The people I met are committed, warm, hardworking Zionists. I wish them all the best, and mainly that means, that I hope that these wonderful people and their families make aliyah.

While their work is worthwhile, there is no future for Jews in England.

Bye-Bye London


----------



## Indofred

> The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.



That seems fair, Israel is ugly and violent.


----------



## American_Jihad

Indofred said:


> The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fair, Israel is ugly and violent.
Click to expand...


To an islamic beast...


----------



## Katzndogz

The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.


----------



## Swagger

Q. Guess who coined the term in the OP?

A. Jewess author called Melanie Phillips.


What a surprise...


----------



## American_Jihad

Swagger said:


> Q. Guess who coined the term in the OP?
> 
> A. Jewess author called Melanie Phillips.
> 
> 
> What a surprise...



Melanie Phillips (born 4 June 1951) is a British journalist and author. She *started on the left of the political spectrum*, writing for The Guardian and New Statesman. During the *1990s she moved to the right*, and she currently writes for the Daily Mail, covering political and social issues from a conservative perspective. She defines herself as a *liberal who has "been mugged by reality".*[1]

Melanie Phillips - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That explains why the left hates her...


----------



## Saigon

Can you explain why you use Martin Amis, of all people, as a source?

Which books of his have you read, and how familiar are you with his work?


----------



## American_Jihad

Saigon said:


> Can you explain why you use Martin Amis, of all people, as a source?
> 
> Which books of his have you read, and how familiar are you with his work?



"What difference does it make", your going to get all wee weed up anyway...







The man from Helstinki is pegging out da meter...


----------



## Saigon

AJ - 

Ok, so you don't know who Martin Amis, and you haven't read any of his books. 

That's excellent posting, dude.


----------



## American_Jihad

Saigon said:


> AJ -
> 
> Ok, so you don't know who Martin Amis, and you haven't read any of his books.
> 
> That's excellent posting, dude.



Again I use that great quote from Hillary C "What difference does it make"

But, but if you want to play da roll of the progressive professor go right ahead. Fill us all in on Marti Amis. I know we could google it but rather hear from you, let's have that book report. Oh Ya in da future I might ask you did you read all the books and bio's on who ever your talking about, I'll be there to throw it in yo face...maybe, maybe not...lol






...


----------



## whitehall

For the last several years the most popular name for a baby boy in London has been Mohammed. That should tell you something about the shift in demographics and the anti-semitism.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Britain Is No Place for Jews*​
January 30, 2013 
By Caroline Glick 

Since I came home from London, subsequent events have borne out my dim assessment of England, and done so at break-neck pace. As one of Britains great righteous gentiles Douglas Murray wrote in an essay published yesterday by the Gatestone Institute, England is no longer even trying to hide its anti-Semitism. At this point, to live well in the kingdom, Jews are required to accept or at least express minimal objection to the dominant narrative that Israel is the current Nazi Germany.

Back in 2005, I felt it was a mistake for Israel to push for the UN to establish an international Holocaust remembrance day. What did we need it for?

The UN emerged at the 2001 Durban conference as the epicenter of global anti-Semitism. Why should we give it an out for its hostility towards live Jews by letting it pretend it isnt an anti-Semitic institution because it mourns dead Jews?

...

Britain Is No Place for Jews


----------



## Beria

Its 1290 again folk!  Fuck Islam Long Live The Jews ! If i was running England every muzzie would be stuck on the end of a bayonet! Russia had the right idea in Chechnya !


----------



## waltky

Tea rooms and restaurants have been replaced by takeaway chicken shops and halal supermarkets serving the new arrivals...

*Why have the white British left London?*
_19 February 2013 - Something quite remarkable happened in London in the first decade of the new millennium. The number of white British people in the capital fell by 620,000 - equivalent to the entire population of Glasgow moving out._


> The consequence, as revealed by the latest census, is that white Brits are now in a minority in London, making up just 45% of its residents.  So where have they gone to - and why did they leave?  I've been analysing and mapping the census data, and what emerges is a much more positive story than some headlines would make you think.  The movement of the white British is often characterised as white flight - the indigenous population forced out of their neighbourhoods by foreign migrants. That may be part of the story, but I think the evidence suggests it is also about working class aspiration and economic success.
> 
> Trying to track internal migrants is never easy. Just because the population of one place has fallen and another has risen does not mean residents moved between them. But there are some clues as to where London's white British migrated to between the censuses of 2001 and 2011.  While the capital's white British population fell by 620,000, the white British population in the rest of England and Wales increased by 220,000. (The overall fall of 400,000 is explained by a low birth rate and emigration.)  These maps show the change to the white British population in local authorities in England and Wales between 2001 and 2011. (Click between the three headings to see how the white British population is seemingly shifting around the country.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London's dramatic loss of white British residents is represented by a splash of yellow and orange. Outside the capital, the dominant blues tell a story of an increasing white British population. In some places the rise is quite marked.
> 
> London's dramatic loss of white British residents is represented by a splash of yellow and orange. Outside the capital, the dominant blues tell a story of an increasing white British population. In some places the rise is quite marked.  The dozen authorities with the highest percentage increase in the white British population are almost all found in eastern England. Only mid-Devon falls outside a horseshoe of largely rural authorities extending south and east from the Fens.  It would appear that, in the first decade of the 21st Century, the dream of escaping to the country became a reality for tens of thousands of urban white Britons. But did they leave willingly or were they forced to move?
> 
> To find out, I have been to Barking and Dagenham, a London borough which has seen a phenomenal change in its cultural make-up over the past decade or so. In 2001, the census records that more than 80% of residents were white British. By 2011, it was statistically in the minority - just 49% of people in the area described themselves as white and British.  The story of Barking and Dagenham is the story of the white working class EastEnders. In the 1920s and 30s, tens of thousands of families were moved out of the inner city slums and into the huge council estates which had been built in the borough.  The 27,000 houses on the Becontree estate were described as homes for heroes, often allocated to the families of World War I servicemen. Another wave of Cockney sparrows built their nests in the area, having been bombed out of the East End during the Blitz in WWII.
> 
> More BBC News - Why have the white British left London?


----------



## skye

London and the Midlands are  full of virulent Muslim anti-Semites, who apart from hating the Jews also hate everybody else!

They are the main culprits for any overt outbreak of anti-Semitism.

The UK situation is grim for everybody except the muslisms  and the UK as we know it is long, long  gone.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

You don't even live in the UK but you would be the one to tell us.


----------



## GHook93

Indofred said:


> The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fair, Israel is ugly and violent.
Click to expand...


I love Muslim dogs like you. Israel bad, yet Syria, Libya, Jordan, Lebanon, Iran, Pakistan and your shit holed country of Indonesia can ethnically cleanse religious minorities, slaugther and oppress their own people, stomp on freedom of the Press, shit on gay and women's rights, deny democracy and are backwater shit hole third world countries and even Latin America says, well at least we aren't one of those shithole Muslim countries!

The Muslim judgement day is coming and it will be a glorious day!


----------



## GHook93

BecauseIKnow said:


> You don't even live in the UK but you would be the one to tell us.



You are such a dumb fuck! You don't live in Israel, nor been there, yet you would be the one to tell us! 

Douche bag!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

GHook93 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even live in the UK but you would be the one to tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a dumb fuck! You don't live in Israel, nor been there, yet you would be the one to tell us!
> 
> Douche bag!
Click to expand...


Yes I have you lunatic.


----------



## Katzndogz

British people are abandoning London in droves.   London is going to turn into the UK's version of Chicago.

600,000 move out in decade of 'white flight' from London: White Britons are now in minority in the capital | Mail Online


----------



## Saigon

Katzndogz said:


> British people are abandoning London in droves.   London is going to turn into the UK's version of Chicago.
> 
> 600,000 move out in decade of 'white flight' from London: White Britons are now in minority in the capital | Mail Online



Except without guns - and thus largely without murders.


----------



## Katzndogz

He he he he

Now mugging is worse in London than in Harlem | Mail Online

Rapes rise as violent crime soars | Mail Online

http://www.saf.org/journal/16/guncontrolinengland.pdf

But all is not lost.   Someone intends to enforce the law, just the law as they see it.

Muslim Gangs Enforce Sharia Law in London :: Gatestone Institute

The death rate has certainly fallen.  Mostly because of the same kind of battlefield medicine practices in Alfghanistan and Iraq.

Murder rate hits 42-year-low in London - Crime - News - London Evening Standard

Gosh you gotta love multiculturalism

London Muslim Patrols Wanted by Police for Gay Hate Attack - IBTimes UK


----------



## Saigon

Katz - 

I suggest you go away, look at the stats, and come back when you have a serious response.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

What a racist knucklehead. You complain all day about multiculturalism and how your white race is supreme. Yet you're sitting your ass unemployed. You guys are a joke.


----------



## GHook93

Saigon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> British people are abandoning London in droves.   London is going to turn into the UK's version of Chicago.
> 
> 600,000 move out in decade of 'white flight' from London: White Britons are now in minority in the capital | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without guns - and thus largely without murders.
Click to expand...


No they just commit roughly 3,500 more violent crimes per 100,000 citizens than we do! That is about 10x the US's rate

US Violent Crime Rate: 475 per 100,000 citizens
(Year: 2005 http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/05cius/data/table_01.html )

UK Violent Crime Rate: 4,100 per 100,000 citizens
(Year: 2005 http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/pdfs04/rdsolr1804.pdf )

Any you call yourself a jouralist!


----------



## Saigon

Jesus wept....


----------



## Katzndogz

GHook93 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> British people are abandoning London in droves.   London is going to turn into the UK's version of Chicago.
> 
> 600,000 move out in decade of 'white flight' from London: White Britons are now in minority in the capital | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without guns - and thus largely without murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they just commit roughly 3,500 more violent crimes per 100,000 citizens than we do! That is about 10x the US's rate
> 
> US Violent Crime Rate: 475 per 100,000 citizens
> (Year: 2005 http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/05cius/data/table_01.html )
> 
> UK Violent Crime Rate: 4,100 per 100,000 citizens
> (Year: 2005 http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/pdfs04/rdsolr1804.pdf )
> 
> Any you call yourself a jouralist!
Click to expand...


The crime in the UK is mostly knife crime which is why the government wants to remove knives.  
BBC NEWS | Health | Doctors' kitchen knives ban call

Some scary statistics there.
London knife crime: how bad is it? | UK news | guardian.co.uk

The whole point of weapon control is to prevent self defense.  There is no other purpose.


----------



## GHook93

Saigon said:


> Katz -
> 
> I suggest you go away, look at the stats, and come back when you have a serious response.



I suggest you look at the 10x higher VIOLENT crime rate England has vs the US. In suggest you look at Chicago's gun laws (and IL's) and see they have the strictest in the country!


----------



## GHook93

BecauseIKnow said:


> What a racist knucklehead. You complain all day about multiculturalism and how your white race is supreme. Yet you're sitting your ass unemployed. You guys are a joke.



No one in this thread does that you lying douche bag, but I will go on record to say we are ALL superior to you mental midget!


----------



## Saigon

Has this site ever seen weaker posting?

I could post the facts - but really, what is the point?

If you want to live in a dreamworld, go right ahead.


----------



## American_Jihad

Saigon said:


> Has this site ever seen weaker posting?
> 
> I could post the facts - but really, *what is the point*?
> 
> If you want to live in a dreamworld, go right ahead.



That's because you don't know you sound like Hillary goddam Clinton

"What difference does it make"  ...rolmao 2 birds with one post...

Saigon on tyhmä vitun progressiivinen / liberaali...


----------



## GHook93

Saigon said:


> Has this site ever seen weaker posting?


Your case in point numbnutz



Saigon said:


> I could post the facts - but really, what is the point?


Yet  you never do, some journalist you must be! Back up your arguments with facts instead of your naive to moronic opinions and you might be more convincing!



Saigon said:


> If you want to live in a dreamworld, go right ahead


LOL, pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Saigon




----------



## Saigon

> Back up your arguments with facts instead of your naive to moronic opinions and you might be more convincing!



I'd be happy to - but we both know you will ignore them. 

Murder rates:

USA 4.8 per 100,000    total muders: 14, 748

UK  1.2 per 100,000     total murders: 722


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslim HuffPo Editor: Anti-Semitism Common and Routine Among British Muslims*​
March 25, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

Again not a major revelation, but something that isnt widely addressed by an uncomfortable media. As a Muslim, its something that Mehdi Hasan can and does talk about. (Fair warning. The original source is a New Statesman article.)

_It pains me to have to admit this but anti-Semitism isnt just tolerated in some sections of the British Muslim community; its routine and commonplace. Any Muslims reading this article  if they are honest with themselves  will know instantly what I am referring to. Its our dirty little secret. You could call it the banality of Muslim anti-Semitism._

...

Anti-Semitism is there in Muslim teachings and has been for a very long time. Its not something that suddenly emerged and its not a new phenomenon. When Muslims chant Khaybar, Khaybar o Jews, the army of Muhammad will return, they are referring to one of the earliest Muslim massacres of Jews over a thousand years ago. And when that chant is heard in the UK, it isnt a new bigotry, but a very old one.

_The student who appeared to shout Slaughter the Jews at Israeli minister Danny Ayalon has claimed the Deputy Foreign minister misunderstood his Arabic.

Mr Rashid claimed that he had in fact shouted Khaybar ya Yahod, a classic Arabic battle cry referring to a seventh-century attack by Mohammed on the Jewish community in Khaybar where the Jews were conquered and made to pay half of their income to the Muslim population.

They were finally expelled by a successive Muslim ruler, Caliph Omar._

This isnt a new antisemitism, but a very old one.

Muslim HuffPo Editor: Anti-Semitism ?Common and Routine? Among British Muslims


----------



## Beria

What are the English ruling class doing about this cronic situation ?  Sweet F/A  !


----------



## Saigon

Beria said:


> What are the English ruling class doing about this cronic situation ?  Sweet F/A  !



Most are enjoying England's relatively good standard of living, like any good conservative would. 

btw, the word is "chronic"


----------



## Beria

They are CHRONIC low lifes like all the western leaders!


----------



## GHook93

Saigon said:


> Beria said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the English ruling class doing about this cronic situation ?  Sweet F/A  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are enjoying England's relatively good standard of living, like any good conservative would.
> 
> btw, the word is "chronic"
Click to expand...


No a chance! Just like in Demark, Sweden, FINLAND and Norway. Most abuse the welfare, add little in return, preach against the west, harass Jews, western women and Christians and openly promote Sharia law!


----------



## blackcherry

Beria said:


> They are CHRONIC low lifes like all the western leaders!



Are you parodying your namesake , or are you just naturally stupid ?
P.S.
In English , it is , " They are all chronic low lives . As per their leaders and other western counterparts ". What is the imagined meaning of this Gobbledegook ?


----------



## Beria

NO! understand English ! My name sake was a great man, hed drag fascists like you to zee Lubyanka, & into zee cellars & zee glorious NKVD would blow thine kop in !


----------



## Saigon

GHook93 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beria said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the English ruling class doing about this cronic situation ?  Sweet F/A  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most are enjoying England's relatively good standard of living, like any good conservative would.
> 
> btw, the word is "chronic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a chance! Just like in Demark, Sweden, FINLAND and Norway. Most abuse the welfare, add little in return, preach against the west, harass Jews, western women and Christians and openly promote Sharia law!
Click to expand...


As we have seen on several threads before, Hook, your literacy is so poor that discussion is impossible. 

In this case Beria asked that the "ruling classes" were doing. Your rant that "most abuse welfare" is presumably not directed at the 'ruling classes'.


----------



## blackcherry

Beria said:


> NO! understand English ! My name sake was a great man, hed drag fascists like you to zee Lubyanka, & into zee cellars & zee glorious NKVD would blow thine kop in !



I can handle a comedian even though you are not particularly amusing.

Come on kid. 
To write Satire and Parody requires brains ,  sophistication ad an elegant command of language . 
It is not for you .


----------



## blackcherry

Pauli007001 said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beria said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO! understand English ! My name sake was a great man, hed drag fascists like you to zee Lubyanka, & into zee cellars & zee glorious NKVD would blow thine kop in !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle a comedian even though you are not particularly amusing.
> 
> Come on kid.
> To write Satire and Parody requires brains ,  sophistication ad an elegant command of language .
> It is not for you .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this gobbldigook?
> "Sophistication ad an elegant command of language"?
> Can you correct your posts and re write them correctly please.
> 
> It looks like it was written by a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


You should have  forewarned  us of your Dyslexia ,  if you wish to try and curry favour and sympathy .
I have been checking my files to see what Bombs were planted during our Marathon or what false flags based on racial stereotyping we have sunk to .
I guess once again the US is in a class of its own for having to deal with people who hate what your country stands for -- unemployment and poverty these days .


----------



## editec

> The standard left-wing person never feels more comfortable than when attacking Israel. Because they are the only foreigners you can attack. Everyone else is protected by having dark skin, or colonial history, or something. But you can attack Israel. And the atmosphere becomes very unpleasant.



What a steaming load of road apples.


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0]Brand New Leather Jacket - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackcherry

It's always funny to watch american kids try to come to terms with a culture they have never experienced.

Must be desperately difficult time for them ,  immediately after the Boston False Flag and being branded  the most Gun and Violence obsessed nation of the so called developed world .
The one american asset is that they have a fine President whose main task is to chase out the extremist right wing dinosaurs in order to bring back some self respect for true  americans when they travel abroad .


----------



## American_Jihad

BlackHole, we know of the radical islamic beasts,










and they will feel our wrath for a long time regardless of the obongo...​



...


----------



## irosie91

Saigon said:


> Back up your arguments with facts instead of your naive to moronic opinions and you might be more convincing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to - but we both know you will ignore them.
> 
> Murder rates:
> 
> USA 4.8 per 100,000    total muders: 14, 748
> 
> UK  1.2 per 100,000     total murders: 722
Click to expand...




Saigon-----do you know that both crime stats and sickness 
stats -----are compiled from data  SUPPLIED  by the countries 
themselves?  ------do you know the term  "fudge factor" -


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says dey's prob'ly Chechens...

*UK officials: Radical Islam drives London attack*
_May 22,`13  -- Two U.K. government officials say a brutal attack that left one man dead near a London military barracks appears to have been motivated by radical Islam._


> Two men apparently attacked another man near a London barracks Wednesday. Police said he died and the other two were shot by police and taken to separate hospitals.
> 
> Two U.K. government officials who had been briefed said the attack seemed to have been ideologically motivated by radical Islam. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak about the ongoing investigation.
> 
> They said their categorization was not based solely on video footage of what appeared to be one attacker criticizing the British government.  British Prime Minister David Cameron said there are "strong indications" that the attack is related to terror.
> 
> Source


----------



## American_Jihad

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says dey's prob'ly Chechens...
> 
> *UK officials: Radical Islam drives London attack*
> _May 22,`13  -- Two U.K. government officials say a brutal attack that left one man dead near a London military barracks appears to have been motivated by radical Islam._
> 
> 
> 
> Two men apparently attacked another man near a London barracks Wednesday. Police said he died and the other two were shot by police and taken to separate hospitals.
> 
> Two U.K. government officials who had been briefed said the attack seemed to have been ideologically motivated by radical Islam. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak about the ongoing investigation.
> 
> They said their categorization was not based solely on video footage of what appeared to be one attacker criticizing the British government.  British Prime Minister David Cameron said there are "strong indications" that the attack is related to terror.
> 
> Source
Click to expand...


Do to Management I have to *WARN you of beastly video*...​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6mfjbMpguA]Raw Video Woolwich Terrorist UK May 22, 2013 Beheaded Soldier - YouTube[/ame]
Like I said for the last 12 years, They are BEASTS...​


----------



## Bleipriester

*Peaceful dark figures were victims of a British soldier, who criminally made them behead him by audaciously being a white European in Great Britain:*






*It is clear that Britsh Soldier is guilty of having a white skin - a scandalous, intolerable exception in London. He is also guilty of murder, because if he wasn´t born, this would not have happened.*


----------



## Bleipriester

Riggers


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

He was only 25 yrs old.  He had a 2 yr old child.   What a beautiful young man he was.  RIP.


----------



## paulitician

Tony Blair and the Labour Party really thought they were sticking it to the Right when they opened the Borders and allowed so many in. And they did gain politically initially, but at what cost? They destroyed Great Britain in the process. It's very sad.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBasdIOVY7c]There Is No England Now (Living On a Thin Line) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*London Beheader Fell in With Muslim Gang, Turned to Drug Dealing and Jihad*

May 24, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield

Whats the harm in exposing teenagers to Islam? It can end on a busy street with bloody cleavers. Thats the story of Michael Adebolajo who was drawn into a Muslim gang as a teenager and became Mujaheed. Or Holy Warrior of Islam.

_Giving his name only as Jack, the 27-year-old said: He was a lovely lad at school and was liked by everyone.

In the five years I went to school with him I never saw him have a fight or even get into an argument. What on Earth got into his head?_

Its the I word. The thing that British pols all agree cant possibly be responsible. Islam.

...

_Another said: Very occasionally he was in his car with the second man who was photographed at the murder scene. Now we wonder who was calling the shots._

The Koran was. And thats the problem.


London Beheader Fell in With Muslim Gang, Turned to Drug Dealing and Jihad | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## paulitician

Blair and the Labour Party destroyed Great Britain. There is no coming back. They snickered & sneered while boasting about their Open-Border Policy. They joked about it pissing those 'Racist' Rightwingers off. And they destroyed their Nation in the process. It's unforgivable. Now England is a mere shell of its former self. Just an oppressive and weak little Nanny/Police State. It's very sad.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The woman Britains left loves to hate*​
Brave columnist or ignorant bigot? Controversial writer Melanie Phillips launches a new platform to reach middle England and spread her truth

By Miriam Shaviv 
June 26, 2013

...

From her platform in Britains second-largest newspaper, The Daily Mail, she has become famous for stinging attacks on the establishment, accusing it of deliberately destroying the fabric of British life by promoting multiculturalism and denying the religious nature of Muslim terrorism. She is Israels staunchest defender in the British press, a global warming denier and an opponent of gay marriage.

Her admirers consider her one of Britains bravest columnists, a reputation on which she is capitalizing by launching Melanie Phillips Electric Media, a digital publishing company (which also has its own merchandising line flogging mugs and tote bags).

She hopes this platform will allow her to expand the public conversation on the subjects she cares about, and reach further into the English-speaking world, particularly America. Guardian Angel is one of the first offerings of its eBook division, emBooks; there are also titles on subjects as diverse as Islamism, Prince William and bringing up teenage girls, by other writers.

Melanie Phillipss new book, Guardian Angel (photo credit: courtesy)

...

I am British, she replies. It made me and I was brought up to love what it once stood for. Britain gave the world a concept of liberty that is unmatched. It has had characteristics of tolerance, decency, fairness, fair play, stoicism and emotional restraint. These things are priceless to me. Ive watched these things going down the pan and I cant bear it, I will fight for these things to be restored.

But her heart seems only half in it.

Im not sure what home is any more, she adds. Britain is increasingly leaving me, its leaving a lot of people, its becoming something quite different. I will continue to fight in my own way for it. One cant say what the future will hold  the way its going doesnt inspire much confidence. Wherever I end up, it will always be part of me.

A bit like leaving The Guardian, I can never completely leave it.

The woman Britain?s left loves to hate | The Times of Israel


----------



## Jos

"On BBC Question Time Melanie Phillips performs her interventionist spiel - she lies, she spins, she follows the Hasbara's text book and calls for action against Iran. But the British audience doesn't buy it. Melanie wasn't too happy as you can see"


----------



## American_Jihad

Jos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu6S484BDMw
> 
> "On BBC Question Time Melanie Phillips performs her interventionist spiel - she lies, she spins, she follows the Hasbara's text book and calls for action against Iran. But the British audience doesn't buy it. Melanie wasn't too happy as you can see"



Hey Jos, want your avatar back...


----------



## Jos

Nah, you can keep it, suits you


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Islamist Wind in Britain*​
July 11, 2013 By Enza Ferreri 






Over the last weekend there have been two more street attacks on soldiers in Britain, one of which was fatal. 

On Saturday, the Yorkshire town of Barnsley in northern England honored soldiers with parades and celebrations for its Armed Forces Day. One of the soldiers, who had returned from the Falkland Islands just hours before, was brutally assaulted at around midnight when he was getting home. He was jumped from behind, knocked unconscious and then repeatedly stamped and kicked in the head and face, and left with a concussion, injuries and bruises.

He is a 28-year-old corporal who has served in Afghanistan and Iraq.

In the early hours of Sunday morning, 26-year-old newlywed ex-soldier David Ryding was attacked in the Warwickshire town of Rugby, in central England, suffering head injuries. He died in hospital almost 24 hours later. Three men have been arrested.

What is missing from these reports? Any information about the suspects, except their ages. The word Muslim, which, in view of the beheading of Drummer Lee Rigby by self-confessed jihadists, may spring to mind, is notably absent, and can only be found in the comments to the articles. Also noteworthy is that these incidents were only reported in local news.

...

Unsurprisingly, Islamist preachers like Anjem Choudary and Abu Zakariyya applaud his decision as a step towards the implementation of sharia law in the UK.

Choudary ventured a prediction: *y some accounts Britain could be a Muslim country by 2015.

Not so fast. Hubris could be your downfall, Anjem. We may still have something to say on the matter.*


----------



## American_Jihad

*How Melanie Phillips Became a Culture Warrior*


July 15, 2013 By Mark Tapson






FrontPage Mag readers almost certainly are familiar with British journalist Melanie Phillips from her book Londonistan, which chronicled Englands multicultural slide into submission to Islam, or from her more recent book The World Turned Upside Down, about the Wests slide into secular mass derangement. But few readers may know about Phillips own journey from the political left to social conservatism. She takes us on that journey in the short autobiography she just released on her own publishing imprint, EMBooks, an ebook called Guardian Angel: My Story, My Britain.

This quick and compelling memoir of her personal and professional life is the story of my culture war: the account of my battles with the hate-mongering left. It spans her youth and her decades as a journalist, editor, prominent columnist, and author, reflecting the disturbing changes in British culture and society that she witnessed along the way. Those changes left two Britains in their wake: one adhering to decency, rationality, and duty to others, and the left, characterized by hatred, rampant selfishness, and a terrifying repudiation of reason.

In 1977 she joined the staff of the progressive Guardian, one of Britains most influential newspapers. The attitude there, as among progressives in general, Phillips acknowledges, was that we were the embodiment of virtue itself We were the left; therefore everyone who was not the left was the right. The right was evil; everyone not on the left was therefore evil and everything not on the left was politically extreme. The significance of this was that the left had hijacked the middle ground and substituted its own extreme values as the center of political and moral gravity.

Phillips herself was not driven by ideology, which meant that she found herself increasingly in confrontations with the Guardians left, who had replaced truth with ideology, and whose weapon of choice against all dissent was vilification and demonization.

...

How Melanie Phillips Became a Culture Warrior | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## paulitician

Lets face it, most British men have become feminized pussies. I don't know if it's the food and water they consume or what. But they really have become cowering sissies. Look at that Piers Morgan dude. He needs to be booted back to his Nanny State. Wimps like him need a Nanny. They've become so soft over there. Great Britain is now a mere shell of its former self. It's pretty sad.


----------



## American_Jihad

The Battle of the Burqa

October 4, 2013 By Enza Ferreri






Britain is reaping the fruits of its multi-decennial multicultural policy. What is euphemistically called tolerance  and realistically bending over backwards  to Islam is showing its unwelcome effects.

If anyone doubts that Muhammadanism is a supremacist doctrine, this doubting Thomas should take a look at whats happening in an English school currently in the news.

Britains first Muslim free school (that is, government-funded but outside local authority control), Al-Madinah School in the city of Derby, underwent a two-day (October 1-2) inspection by officials of the governments education regulator Ofsted. The school has been shut during and after the inspection by its Principal allegedly owing to a health and safety issue.

This is how Al-Madinah describes itself:

_A strong Muslim ethos will give the school its uniqueness At the center of our school is a community of pupils, able to enjoy learning in a caring Islamic environment._

...

The chief executive of the Ramadhan Foundation Mohammed Shafiq responded that he was disgusted by Brownes comments.

What disgusted him? The proposed, very mild exception to the kid-glove treatment that Muslims receive over here or the slight indication that Christians should not be massacred over there?

The Battle of the Burqa | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## paulitician

Brits are gay. Seriously, literally. Their Socialist wankers have been very successful in feminizing their male population. The days of the tough British Male seem to have passed for good. Now they're all soft 'Metrosexuals.' They have now officially become a weak insignificant Island Nation. They're rotting from within. Great Britain's glory days are gone forever.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UK Atheists Realize Islam is the Only Religion They Cant Criticize*


September 5, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






In the UK, Richard Dawkins learned what Bill Maher learned in the US, that liberals love it when you make jokes about Judaism and Christianity, theyll even sit politely for some cracks about Buddhism, but if you question Islam, then youre a bigot.

Then Stephen Fry stepped in to defend Dawkins with a since-deleted tweet which said, Oh, have a look around the world and see them slaughtering each other, let alone others. So charming to women too 

The outcome was predictable. Fry, who if you dont know who he is, you can think of as the UKs version of Bill Maher, though that comparison is completely inaccurate on so many levels, responded with a clumsy Tumblr post which praised the imaginary Islamic golden age, but claimed the right to be able to criticize all religions without being dubbed a HATEFUL ISLAMOPHOBE.

...
...
...

Despite the whole militant atheism bit, Fry feels the need to praise an imaginary Muslim golden age and then to insist that the vast majority of Muslims are perfectly fine. Its just a tiny minority of extremists.

Inquisition accomplished.

UK Atheists Realize Islam is the Only Religion They Can?t Criticize | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Spencer and Geller Banned from Britain for Supporting Israel*

December 4, 2013 by Robert Spencer 






New revelations about why I was banned from entering Great Britain reveal how deeply compromised the British government is to hard-Leftists and Islamic supremacists  including the most virulent haters of Israel.

As faithful FrontPage readers may recall, last June I was banned from Britain because, as a letter from the U.K. Home Office told me, your presence here is not conducive to the public good. Why not? Because I said (quite factually) that Islam is a religion and is a belief system that mandates warfare against unbelievers for the purpose for establishing a societal model that is absolutely incompatible with Western society. And also because, the letter said, you are the founder of the blog Jihad Watch (a site widely criticized for being Islamophobic), and you co-founded the Freedom Defense Initiative and Stop Islamization of America, both of which have been described as anti-Muslim hate groups.

...

Whether or not I ever get into Britain again, the Conservative collapse revealed in the Home Office documents relating to my ban reveal a ruling party, and a society, that is profoundly confused, deeply compromised, and facing far greater crises to come.

Spencer and Geller Banned from Britain for Supporting Israel | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Katzndogz

It's worse in Norway.  Oslo is gone.

Oslo police: &#8220;We have lost the city&#8221;

A devastating CBN report shows that Oslo is already firmly in control of Muslim invaders. In many parts of the city the Sharia already applies as the only law. That&#8217;s where the local Imams reign. Recent police statistics reveal that 100% of all rapes in Oslo are committed by non-Western immigrants and 90% of the victims are Norwegian women, victims that are even declared to offenders &#8211; more precisely &#8220;racists&#8221;- by left-wing scum bags.
(by L.S.Gabriel)

You do not see many straw-blond women in Oslo these days. Many Norwegians dye their hair dark to not be immediately recognised as a blonde woman. A weak protection against the Muslim rapist gangs, but at least it gives them a little security -somehow-, since police can hardly protect them. In contrary, the victim of a rape had been told by the police that everyone has the right to security. Unfortunately police can no longer guarantee. &#8220;We have lost the city,&#8221; they said.
Tetouani Fatima, who is an immigrant herself, says that parts of Oslo were already more Islamic than Morocco.
The therapist Kristin Spitznogle was sharply criticized because she uttered what can clearly be seen and proven by statistics: Muslim men are raping non-Muslim women. Any woman, not dressed compliant to the Quran and not circumcised (physically mutilated as they do to all their females), is a whore to Muslims and may be raped. [They never go by a nations laws that they infiltrate - they use Sharia law everywhere they go and force others under it as well and they take over a nation city by city ! Thus thy can do as they like and never get arrested under the nation's laws they are in, since they only live by their own law, so the nation cannot arrest them for breaking their laws.They murder freely and openly and never worry about being arrested for it. They just claim freedom of "religion" ! They set up their own country, govt, courts, laws, etc inside of any country they infiltrate ! A country within a country yet they claim the same borders as the nation does, declaring the entire nation as their own - that is how they have always operated ! How nations can be so stupid and suicidal as to allow any of them into their country is just insanity and asking for blood shed and a coup on their country.]
Walid al-Kubaisi, a Norwegian journalist, is a native Iraqi and Muslim. He sees the problem and is sure that there will be a violent clash of cultures. &#8220;No-one spells out that we have a huge problem and bleak future prospects,&#8221; he says. [Norway is basically gone, it's now a Muslim nation, which makes more then half the world under Sharia law now. But this is what happens when you allow Muslims into your borders - this is what they have done for centuries, yet no one seems to ever learn , except Japan, who does not allow Muslims into their country - the only wise ones on the planet !]
Only a few months ago, terrorist group Ansar al-Sunna has threatened with terrorist attacks in an open letter and explains:
&#8220;We do not want to be part of the Norwegian society. We do not want to live with filthy creatures like you. &#8220;
They call for an Islamic state where the Sharia is law, although less than 10% of the Norwegian population are Muslims. How will things be when they reach 20 percent or more?

http://islamversuseurope.blogspot.ca...lost-city.html


----------



## paulitician

British Men need to grow a pair. They've become feminized little wankers. Britain's Socialists/Communists are responsible for that. They've turned a once mighty Great Britain into a small insignificant little island nation. Without America's backing, the Brits would be nowhere. They just don't have the means or the backbone to survive on their own. They need a real Leader. They desperately need another Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## bianco

There'll be a civil war eventually...and it won't be pretty.
It will happen when White Britons have nowhere left to run to and decide to stand and fight.


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> British Men need to grow a pair. They've become feminized little wankers. Britain's Socialists/Communists are responsible for that. They've turned a once mighty Great Britain into a small insignificant little island nation. Without America's backing, the Brits would be nowhere. They just don't have the means or the backbone to survive on their own. They need a real Leader. They desperately need another Margaret Thatcher.



Nuke-armed Britain could survive on its own.

British men believe in equality for all, ...including women and all races and creeds.
They obey the laws of the land and are gentlemen.
Feminized?  or just real men in touch with their feminine side, who are not afraid to change diapers etc?

Britain is the largest investor in the US.

CBI: UK remains largest foreign investor in US

_*UK remains largest foreign investor in US  *

Great Britain has substantially larger investments than its international competitors, with more than a million high-paying jobs created by British businesses throughout the country, spread across each US state.

In 2011, trade between the UK and US was valued at over $207 billion  more than twice as much as the UKs second largest commercial partner. _


----------



## GHook93

Here are the dominos to fall:
(1) France:
Legal Muslims make up 10% and number in the millions. Add the illegal Muslims and that is another 1-3%. The Muslims are destroying and over-utilizing the welfare system without contributing to it. They are bankrupting the state, which has allowed marxists to take over the government. These marxists have taxed and spent the people into misery. This burden has caused native Frenchmen to not have any babies and most of the producers are fleeing for other countries. HOWEVER, the welfare system is still beneficial to the lower class poor Muslim population. They continue to reproduce in high numbers (the welfare state rewards them for having more children they can't afford). Depending on who you talk to, by 2025, that 10% WILL grow into 20%+ and they will represent more than 50% of new births (which is the critical number, since when the old die off the new birth will increase the percent 1000 fold).

(2) Russia:
Mother Russia already has a 25% Muslim population and they have a lowest reproduction rate in the world. They actually have a shrinking population. However, the muslim immigration rate from all the SHIT muslim countries is very high and they reproduce like rabbits. It's nearly a foregone conclusion that Muslims will out number the Native Russians before 2050. Heck they could be #1; however, unlike the French the Russian have a fighting spirit and are attempting to fight back. When push comes to shove and their is a clash of culture, the Native Russians might come out on top!

(3) Netherlands:
They are 8-10% Islamic. The keep taking in more and more Muslims ungrateful immigrants each year. Same thing with France, they over-utilize the welfare state and put the pressure on the natives to make up for it. The natives aren't haven't babies, but the Muslims are reproducing like rabbits.

(4) Belgium and Denmark:
See the Netherlands

(5) Sweden and Norway:
Clueless liberals sister states. Basically they are allowing so called "refugees" in with little to no questions asked and they are coming. Somalia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Egypt, Libya, Iraq, Syria etc are all coming and not leaving. In fact, they are flooding in. Both are rapidly getting to the 10% range. To top it off, like all other European countries, the Natives are NOT reproducing, but the Muslims reproduce like rabbits and are destroying the welfare state. 

It might take decades to happen, but I  believe every one of these states will fall within our children's lifetime and the top two without our lifetime.

It's scary, but eventually we will fight back and win as we did against the NAZIs!!!


----------



## American_Jihad

Katzndogz said:


> It's worse in Norway.  Oslo is gone.
> 
> Oslo police: &#8220;We have lost the city&#8221;
> 
> A devastating CBN report shows that Oslo is already firmly in control of Muslim invaders. In many parts of the city the Sharia already applies as the only law. That&#8217;s where the local Imams reign. Recent police statistics reveal that 100% of all rapes in Oslo are committed by non-Western immigrants and 90% of the victims are Norwegian women, victims that are even declared to offenders &#8211; more precisely &#8220;racists&#8221;- by left-wing scum bags.
> (by L.S.Gabriel)
> 
> You do not see many straw-blond women in Oslo these days. Many Norwegians dye their hair dark to not be immediately recognised as a blonde woman. A weak protection against the Muslim rapist gangs, but at least it gives them a little security -somehow-, since police can hardly protect them. In contrary, the victim of a rape had been told by the police that everyone has the right to security. Unfortunately police can no longer guarantee. &#8220;We have lost the city,&#8221; they said.
> Tetouani Fatima, who is an immigrant herself, says that parts of Oslo were already more Islamic than Morocco.
> The therapist Kristin Spitznogle was sharply criticized because she uttered what can clearly be seen and proven by statistics: Muslim men are raping non-Muslim women. Any woman, not dressed compliant to the Quran and not circumcised (physically mutilated as they do to all their females), is a whore to Muslims and may be raped. [They never go by a nations laws that they infiltrate - they use Sharia law everywhere they go and force others under it as well and they take over a nation city by city ! Thus thy can do as they like and never get arrested under the nation's laws they are in, since they only live by their own law, so the nation cannot arrest them for breaking their laws.They murder freely and openly and never worry about being arrested for it. They just claim freedom of "religion" ! They set up their own country, govt, courts, laws, etc inside of any country they infiltrate ! A country within a country yet they claim the same borders as the nation does, declaring the entire nation as their own - that is how they have always operated ! How nations can be so stupid and suicidal as to allow any of them into their country is just insanity and asking for blood shed and a coup on their country.]
> Walid al-Kubaisi, a Norwegian journalist, is a native Iraqi and Muslim. He sees the problem and is sure that there will be a violent clash of cultures. &#8220;No-one spells out that we have a huge problem and bleak future prospects,&#8221; he says. [Norway is basically gone, it's now a Muslim nation, which makes more then half the world under Sharia law now. But this is what happens when you allow Muslims into your borders - this is what they have done for centuries, yet no one seems to ever learn , except Japan, who does not allow Muslims into their country - the only wise ones on the planet !]
> Only a few months ago, terrorist group Ansar al-Sunna has threatened with terrorist attacks in an open letter and explains:
> &#8220;We do not want to be part of the Norwegian society. We do not want to live with filthy creatures like you. &#8220;
> They call for an Islamic state where the Sharia is law, although less than 10% of the Norwegian population are Muslims. How will things be when they reach 20 percent or more?
> 
> http://islamversuseurope.blogspot.ca...lost-city.html



Good fined. Wow... your url don't seem to work, so here's some that do...

*It Is NOT Coming- IT IS HERE! Oslo Police: &#8220;We Have Lost The City&#8221;*

Wednesday, December 4, 2013 12:32






From: Craig Maus  
Sent: Wednesday, December 04, 2013 11:14 AM
To: &#8216;Little Bright Feather&#8217;
Subject: RE: Oslo police: &#8220;We have lost the city&#8221;
Importance: High

Dear Patriots (bcc herein w/permission to forward),
NO need in attempting to be &#8216;cute&#8217; in trying to make a point when these conditions, as noted herein, are just part of a larger nexus cloaking an Ideology associated with the Progressive-Marxist &#8216;mind-set&#8217; intent on destroying OUR Constitutional Republic.

The conditions seen herein will soon, if not already, be visiting themselves at a City Near YOU here in AmeriKa.

  You can continue to bury your heads in the sand & dismiss the encroaching Political Police State that will seal the Republic&#8217;s fate or, decidedly,  realize the time has come to

Get Involved.

  Washington is nothing more than an Amphitheater of Political Corruption advancing their Ideology via an Alteration Methodology via Legislation they have been employing for decades.

  That Methodology has now encircled us all and is bearing down on one and all alike like a Legislative Shroud, cutting off or eliminating MOST of our Liberties & Freedoms under the pretense of their continuing &#8216;Acts of  Protectionism&#8217; or &#8216;Humanitarianism&#8217; allowing them wide latitude in the procurement of said Alteration through an age old tactic associated with the &#8216;Smoke & Mirrors Technique&#8217;.

  Again, you can acknowledge the obvious that can NO longer be dismissed or, continue to lament in a Sea of Denial that will ultimately swallow you up by the Political Tsunami

Those People in Washington have CLEARLY created.

  It is NOT coming- IT IS HERE!

  There isn&#8217;t ANYTHING that either Party says or does that can be TRUSTED or BELIEVED any longer.

  Each and every time either one of them &#8216;Cough&#8217;, the Country comes down with a VIRUS!

  Thanks to Carrie T. for forwarding us these materials.

We Must Separate.

Constitutionalists cannot Co-Exist under the same Political Roof with Marxists (Progressives) and expect anything positive to come it.

WE Confederates have understood that Only TOO Well and Better than Most.

In Short, it&#8217;s 1860 Again and yes, WE TOLD YOU SO!

It Is NOT Coming- IT IS HERE! Oslo Police: "We Have Lost The City" | Alternative

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...4US325&q=Oslo+police:+“We+have+lost+the+city”

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOJQFNOQqCY]Charlton Heston "My Cold DEAD Hands" NRA Speech - YouTube[/ame]


---> The murder trial of British soldier Lee Rigby, 25


...


----------



## bianco

_Any woman, not dressed compliant to the Quran and not circumcised (physically mutilated as they do to all their females), is a whore to Muslims and may be raped.  [They never go by a nations laws that they infiltrate - they use Sharia law everywhere they go and force others under it as well and they take over a nation city by city ! Thus thy can do as they like and never get arrested under the nation's laws they are in, since they only live by their own law, so the nation cannot arrest them for breaking their laws.
They murder freely and openly and never worry about being arrested for it.  They just claim freedom of "religion" !  They set up their own country, govt, courts, laws, etc  inside of any country they infiltrate !  
A country within a country yet they claim the same borders as the nation does, declaring the entire nation as their own - that is how they have always operated !  _

#####

Only because the stupid politicians and People of Norway let them.

Not in Australia.
If they commit crimes, they get arrested and slammed in prison.

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


___________________________
************************


Youtube "Under new management Australia".
They tried that on too.
It didn't work out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYiAAxZWyys]Nine Sunday Cover story 2006 cronulla riot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

bianco said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Men need to grow a pair. They've become feminized little wankers. Britain's Socialists/Communists are responsible for that. They've turned a once mighty Great Britain into a small insignificant little island nation. Without America's backing, the Brits would be nowhere. They just don't have the means or the backbone to survive on their own. They need a real Leader. They desperately need another Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke-armed Britain could survive on its own.
> 
> British men believe in equality for all, ...including women and all races and creeds.
> They obey the laws of the land and are gentlemen.
> Feminized?  or just real men in touch with their feminine side, who are not afraid to change diapers etc?
> 
> Britain is the largest investor in the US.
> 
> CBI: UK remains largest foreign investor in US
> 
> _*UK remains largest foreign investor in US  *
> 
> Great Britain has substantially larger investments than its international competitors, with more than a million high-paying jobs created by British businesses throughout the country, spread across each US state.
> 
> In 2011, trade between the UK and US was valued at over $207 billion  more than twice as much as the UKs second largest commercial partner. _
Click to expand...


No offense, but you sound like one of those feminized British men. The Englishman will have to buck up and grow a pair at some point. But i suspect someday, they'll have no choice on that. Their Nation is rapidly slipping away. Today's Great Britain is a long long way away from its Glory Days. A mere shell of its former self. They are becoming a small insignificant island nation.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The UK Confronts Islamism*

December 10, 2013 by Daniel Greenfield






A century ago the murder of a British soldier in broad daylight in London would have been an act of war. In this post-imperial and post-everything age, an atrocity leads to a task force which produces a report which is then filed in a desk drawer by the undersecretary for something or other.

Like clockwork, the murder of Lee Rigby led to a task force and to a report. The report is 7 pages long. Its possible to read it in much less than the twenty minutes that it took London police to respond to the murder in progress. You could even get through it a few times in real time while a Muslim convert who describes himself as a soldier of Allah saws away at a fallen Englishmans head with no one to stop him.

There is a thing that organizations say when they know that they are hip deep in a crisis. They say that we are taking this seriously.

The report, Tackling Extremism in the UK certainly takes matters seriously. The evidence of that is not so much in the report, as in the task force which included the Prime Minister, the Deputy Prime Minister, four Secretaries of State, three Ministers, one Chancellor, one Lord Chancellor and a partridge in a pear tree.

Like so many of the more serious and sincere efforts at tackling the biggest threat to civilization in the twenty-first century, the report mixes occasional good ideas with politically correct absurdities. It starts off by equating Islamophobia with Al Qaeda and rolls out a plan to fight back against Islamism.

...

The UK Confronts Islamism | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Men need to grow a pair. They've become feminized little wankers. Britain's Socialists/Communists are responsible for that. They've turned a once mighty Great Britain into a small insignificant little island nation. Without America's backing, the Brits would be nowhere. They just don't have the means or the backbone to survive on their own. They need a real Leader. They desperately need another Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke-armed Britain could survive on its own.
> 
> British men believe in equality for all, ...including women and all races and creeds.
> They obey the laws of the land and are gentlemen.
> Feminized?  or just real men in touch with their feminine side, who are not afraid to change diapers etc?
> 
> Britain is the largest investor in the US.
> 
> CBI: UK remains largest foreign investor in US
> 
> _*UK remains largest foreign investor in US  *
> 
> Great Britain has substantially larger investments than its international competitors, with more than a million high-paying jobs created by British businesses throughout the country, spread across each US state.
> 
> In 2011, trade between the UK and US was valued at over $207 billion &#8211; more than twice as much as the UK&#8217;s second largest commercial partner. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense, but you sound like one of those feminized British men. The Englishman will have to buck up and grow a pair at some point. But i suspect someday, they'll have no choice on that. Their Nation is rapidly slipping away. Today's Great Britain is a long long way away from its Glory Days. A mere shell of its former self. They are becoming a small insignificant island nation.
Click to expand...


What would you have the British man do?   
'Grow a pair' and do what exactly?

In its "Glory Days";

India's secret history: 'A holocaust, one where millions disappeared...' | World news | The Guardian

_Conventional histories have counted only 100,000 Indian soldiers who were slaughtered in savage reprisals, but none have tallied the number of rebels and civilians killed by British forces desperate to impose order, claims Misra.

The author says he was surprised to find that the "balance book of history" could not say how many Indians were killed in the aftermath of 1857. This is remarkable, he says, given that in an age of empires, nothing less than the fate of the world hung in the balance.

*"It was a holocaust, one where millions disappeared. *It was a necessary holocaust in the British view because they thought the only way to win was to destroy entire populations in towns and villages. It was simple and brutal. Indians who stood in their way were killed. But its scale has been kept a secret," Misra told the Guardian._

_________________________________
*****************************


In its "Glory Days", it used to hang 11 year old girls;

Mary Wade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Mary was born on 5 October 1777 at Southwark, London to Mary English and George Wade of Westminster, Middlesex and then christened on 21 December 1777 at Saint Olave, Southwark, Surrey, England. 
She spent her days sweeping the streets of London as a means of begging. On 5 October 1788, Mary with another child, Jane Whiting, 14 years old, stole the clothes (one cotton frock, one linen tippet, one linen cap) from Mary Phillips, an 8 year old, who at the time was collecting water in a bottle at a privy. 
They then sold the frock to a pawnbroker. Mary was reported by another child to an Officer of the Law who later found the tippet in Mary's room whereupon she was arrested and placed in Bridewell Prison. 
Her trial was held on 14 January 1789 at the Old Bailey, where she was found guilty and *was sentenced to death by hanging.[1] *

On 11 March 1789, King George III was proclaimed cured of an unnamed madness; it is assumed that he suffered from porphyria, a degenerative mental disease. 
Five days later, in the spirit of celebration, *all the women on death row, including Mary Wade, had their sentences commuted to penal transportation to Australia. *
She spent 93 days in the Newgate Prison before being transported on the Lady Juliana to Australia, which was the first convict ship to hold a cargo made up entirely of women and children. After an 11-month voyage across the ocean, the ship arrived at Sydney on 3 June 1790 and Wade was sent on to Norfolk Island aboard the Surprise, arriving on 7 August 1790._

___________________________________________________
*********************************************

In its "Glory Days" it used to flog convicts in Australia etc to death;

Cat o' nine tails - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Flogging round the fleet[edit] "The severest form of flogging was a flogging round the fleet. 
The number of lashes was divided by the number of ships in port and the offender was rowed between ships for each ship's company to witness the punishment."[4] Penalties of hundreds of lashes were imposed for the gravest offences, including sedition and mutiny.  The prisoner was rowed 'round the fleet in an open boat and received a number of his lashes at each ship in turn, for as long as the surgeon allowed. 
Sentences often took months or years to complete, depending on how much a man was expected to bear at a time. 
Normally 250&#8211;500 lashes was when a man taking this punishment would kill him, as infections would spread."[5] After the flogging was completed, the sailor's lacerated back was frequently rinsed with brine or seawater, which served as a crude antiseptic. Although the purpose was to control infection, it caused the sailor to endure additional pain, and gave rise to the expression, "rubbing salt into his wounds," which came to mean vindictively or gratuitously increasing a punishment or injury already imposed. _

#####

*"Glory Days" Britain...barbaric to the core. *


----------



## paulitician

Man, that photo of the British Prime Minister giggling like a little schoolgirl at Mandela's Funeral, was pretty sad. The U.S. President was just as embarrassing. They looked like two little girls giggling over how cute Justin Bieber is. Great Britain desperately needs a strong Leader again. Are there any Margaret Thatchers left over there?


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> Man, that photo of the British Prime Minister giggling like a little schoolgirl at Mandela's Funeral, was pretty sad. The U.S. President was just as embarrassing. They looked like two little girls giggling over how cute Justin Bieber is. Great Britain desperately needs a strong Leader again. Are there any Margaret Thatchers left over there?



Thatcher was far from perfect.
We now live in different and more enlightened times.

Margaret Thatcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Thatcher was criticised for the neglect of the Falklands' defence that led to the war, _



Margaret Thatcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


_Thatcher reformed local government taxes by replacing domestic ratesa tax based on the nominal rental value of a homewith the Community Charge (or poll tax) in which the same amount was charged to each adult resident.[101]
 The new tax was introduced in Scotland in 1989 and in England and Wales the following year,[102] and proved to be among the most unpopular policies of her premiership.[101] Public disquiet culminated in a 70,000 to 200,000-strong [103] demonstration in London on 31 March 1990; the demonstration around Trafalgar Square deteriorated into the Poll Tax Riots, leaving 113 people injured and 340 under arrest.[104] 
The Community Charge was abolished by her successor, John Major.[104]_


----------



## paulitician

bianco said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that photo of the British Prime Minister giggling like a little schoolgirl at Mandela's Funeral, was pretty sad. The U.S. President was just as embarrassing. They looked like two little girls giggling over how cute Justin Bieber is. Great Britain desperately needs a strong Leader again. Are there any Margaret Thatchers left over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatcher was far from perfect.
> We now live in different and more enlightened times.
> 
> Margaret Thatcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _Thatcher was criticised for the neglect of the Falklands' defence that led to the war, _
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret Thatcher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> _Thatcher reformed local government taxes by replacing domestic rates&#8212;a tax based on the nominal rental value of a home&#8212;with the Community Charge (or poll tax) in which the same amount was charged to each adult resident.[101]
> The new tax was introduced in Scotland in 1989 and in England and Wales the following year,[102] and proved to be among the most unpopular policies of her premiership.[101] Public disquiet culminated in a 70,000 to 200,000-strong [103] demonstration in London on 31 March 1990; the demonstration around Trafalgar Square deteriorated into the Poll Tax Riots, leaving 113 people injured and 340 under arrest.[104]
> The Community Charge was abolished by her successor, John Major.[104]_
Click to expand...


Brits have lost their way. Their biggest tragedy is that they've allowed their Country to become a Police State. They've become a Surveillance State, no better than China or Iran. They've completely rolled over. They need to have a Revolution and then draw up a Constitution similar to America's. I mean, there is a reason they got their asses booted out of America. I just don't know what happened to the Brits. Is it something in their water, or food?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obsessing Over the Other*

January 3, 2014 by Bruce Bawer







Now that its 2014, the gates of the U.K. are wide open for immigrants from Romania and Bulgaria, way over at the other end of the European Union. Some Brits are concerned: will the newcomers flood the labor market? Or the welfare offices? Or both?

For Britains leftist establishment, however, the question is a different one. As the Guardian put it the other day: Now that Romanian and Bulgarian citizens are able to move to the UK to seek work, an alliance of Tory, Labour and Liberal Democrats has warned that politicians anti-Roma rhetoric is already inflaming community tensions. Has this debate helped those planning to migrate to the UK feel welcome?

...

On New Years Day, the New York Times served up another helping of this benighted brand of leftist logic about the Other. It took the form of an op-ed, headlined European United, in Hating Europe, by Andrea Mammone, an Italian historian at the University of London. (The title was telling: for Mammone, as for so many of his ilk, Europe isnt the people of Europe but the supranational institutions that have been imposed on them.) How, Mammone wondered aloud, can European voters support far-right types like Marine Le Pen and Geert Wilders? For Mammone, European voters concern about the Islamization of Europe isnt worth serious discussion: in his view, these voters are little better than mindless robots who  unknowingly imitating earlier generations of Europeans  are simply acting on a visceral need for an other to oppose, exclude, resist, restrict or oppress. In other words, theyre the ideological heirs of the Nazis.

All this leftist balderdash about the Other is, of course, rhetorically very useful. Instead of defending their own positions on these issues with logical, fact-based arguments (which, in many cases, is an outright impossibility), these leftists respond to their opponents by purporting to diagnose them  thus neatly leaving the impression, in the minds of impressionable and ignorant readers, that its those opponents who are factually and logically challenged. In reality, however, its the leftists who, by employing this slick dodge, neatly skirt the obligation to mount legitimate arguments for their own views. And what they manage to disguise, by doing this, is that its not the critics of Islam and immigration who are fixated on the Other  its these leftists themselves, whose one-note, nuance-free ideology makes even the most alarming and malignant manifestations of the Other hopelessly irresistible to them.

Obsessing Over the ?Other? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*UK soldiers warned not to wear uniforms in public: alert over copycat Lee Rigby-style jihad murders*

Robert Spencer	 
Feb 24, 2014 at 4:02pm 






Good thing the British authorities barred Pamela Geller and me from entering the country. If they hadnt, Muslims might have grown enraged and started plotting jihad attacks against British soldiers. Anyway, the cowardice of British authorities is apparently inexhaustible: they dont say, Be alert, be vigilant, and stand up for yourself and your country. Defend yourself if attacked. Instead, they say, Dont wear your uniform on the street. Unconscionable. Hounslow soldiers on alert over threat of copycat Lee Rigby-style killings, by Robert Cumber for GetWestLondon, February 24 (thanks to Marc):

Police have reportedly stepped up patrols around Hounslow Cavalry Barracks amid concerns extremists are plotting a copycat Lee Rigby-style killing.

Counter-terror officers have warned soldiers at the military base in Beavers Lane, Hounslow, to be alert as the British soldiers murderers await sentencing this week.

*Members of the Welsh Guards were told to avoid drawing attention to their army status by wearing their uniform in nearby pubs or Hounslow High Street*, according to a report in the Mirror today , after intelligence suggested fanatics in the area supported Mr Rigbys killing.

...

UK soldiers warned not to wear uniforms in public: alert over copycat Lee Rigby-style jihad murders : Jihad Watch


----------



## paulitician

Brits are gay and depraved. An inevitable result of centuries of inbreeding. That about sums em up. They would be just a small insignificant island nation without the backing of the U.S. They are definitely not the glorious Great Britain of old.


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> Brits are gay and depraved. An inevitable result of centuries of inbreeding. That about sums em up. They would be just a small insignificant island nation without the backing of the U.S. They are definitely not the glorious Great Britain of old.



Are you including those with the British flag in their flag?


Great Britain...Scotland, England and Wales
United Kingdom-UK...England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

Gay and depraved?
Hmmm...not even the Romans were game enough to invade Scotland.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaNw28dSajo]Scots Black Watch Homecoming Parade Dundee Scotland April 20th - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician

bianco said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are gay and depraved. An inevitable result of centuries of inbreeding. That about sums em up. They would be just a small insignificant island nation without the backing of the U.S. They are definitely not the glorious Great Britain of old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you including those with the British flag in their flag?
> 
> 
> Great Britain...Scotland, England and Wales
> United Kingdom-UK...England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
> 
> Gay and depraved?
> Hmmm...not even the Romans were game enough to invade Scotland.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaNw28dSajo]Scots Black Watch Homecoming Parade Dundee Scotland April 20th - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain is the largest investor in the US economy.
Click to expand...


Well, the Irish are still a tough lot. But Brits are gay & depraved for the most part. It's all about the centuries of inbreeding. They just don't add up to much without the U.S. backing em. With out the U.S., they are just a small insignificant island nation.


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> Brits are gay and depraved. An inevitable result of centuries of inbreeding. That about sums em up. They would be just a small insignificant island nation without the backing of the U.S.



The Welsh;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kUnCwV3AYE]Welsh anthem (Land of my fathers) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBsuSFJPHjo [/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE1uuVTH7JY]1st Battalion Welsh Guards Royal welcome 06.12.12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are gay and depraved. An inevitable result of centuries of inbreeding. That about sums em up. They would be just a small insignificant island nation without the backing of the U.S. They are definitely not the glorious Great Britain of old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you including those with the British flag in their flag?
> 
> 
> Great Britain...Scotland, England and Wales
> United Kingdom-UK...England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
> 
> Gay and depraved?
> Hmmm...not even the Romans were game enough to invade Scotland.
> 
> Britain is the largest investor in the US economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Irish are still a tough lot. But Brits are gay & depraved for the most part. It's all about the centuries of inbreeding. They just don't add up to much without the U.S. backing em. With out the U.S., they are just a small insignificant island nation.
Click to expand...



If you think the Irish are a tough lot today, wait until you try the Welsh, the Scots, and the English you seem to be a lot misled about.

UK men today are family men, peaceful gentlemen, and all that entails.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b4ZwupB_vU]Cookham Dean Royal Wedding street Party - YouTube[/ame]

_The villagers of Cookham Dean enjoy a street party on the wedding day of William and Kate, followed by the opening of the Royal Wedding Beer Festival at the Jolly Farmer _





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60slMv2REqY]National Anthems - England vs France (2013 Six Nations R3) - YouTube[/ame]

France and England ...France in the blue.

Britain and France sign landmark 50-year defence deal | Politics | theguardian.com

_Treaty envisages joint use of aircraft carriers, 10,000-strong joint expeditionary force and unprecedented new levels of co-operation over nuclear missiles. _


----------



## paulitician

bianco said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you including those with the British flag in their flag?
> 
> 
> Great Britain...Scotland, England and Wales
> United Kingdom-UK...England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
> 
> Gay and depraved?
> Hmmm...not even the Romans were game enough to invade Scotland.
> 
> Britain is the largest investor in the US economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Irish are still a tough lot. But Brits are gay & depraved for the most part. It's all about the centuries of inbreeding. They just don't add up to much without the U.S. backing em. With out the U.S., they are just a small insignificant island nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the Irish are a tough lot today, wait until you try the Welsh, the Scots, and the English you seem to be a lot misled about.
> 
> UK men today are family men, peaceful gentlemen, and all that entails.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b4ZwupB_vU]Cookham Dean Royal Wedding street Party - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> _The villagers of Cookham Dean enjoy a street party on the wedding day of William and Kate, followed by the opening of the Royal Wedding Beer Festival at the Jolly Farmer _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60slMv2REqY]National Anthems - England vs France (2013 Six Nations R3) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> France and England ...France in the blue.
> 
> Britain and France sign landmark 50-year defence deal | Politics | theguardian.com
> 
> _Treaty envisages joint use of aircraft carriers, 10,000-strong joint expeditionary force and unprecedented new levels of co-operation over nuclear missiles. _
Click to expand...


I respect the Irish. They are still a tough lot. But hey, i just call it like i see it. Brits today, are gay & depraved. It's the several centuries of inbreeding. Sadly, that does sum them up at this point. The only good thing they have goin for em, is the U.S. still backing em. It gives them some shred of credibility.


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> I respect the Irish. They are still a tough lot. But hey, i just call it like i see it. Brits today, are gay & depraved. It's the several centuries of inbreeding. Sadly, that does sum them up at this point. The only good thing they have goin for em, is the U.S. still backing em. It gives them some shred of credibility.



They have credibility;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqwrQZGBIwM [/ame]



Gay is legal and given equal rights in Britain.
As are all religions..."Religious freedom".
No discimination in immigration, same as in the US.

Anytime the US wants to bail from the 'special relationship' it has with Britain...and bail from the alliances it has with Commonwealth countries in Her Majesty's realm, all it has to do is say so.

Gay and depraved?

NZ...most of the White and mixed-race people there being Scottish/UK descent, with relatives in the UK.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhCgcZ0efAA]God Defend New Zealand (National Anthem): Hayley Westenra - Rugby World Cup Final 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


Australia...most of the White people there being UK descent, with relatives in the UK and Northern Ireland/Ireland.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9zDulvpTK8]Olivia Newton-John- Australian Fair (1986)(digital clear)(hi-fi) - YouTube[/ame]


Canada...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSxDHDpdNJ8]Royal Anthem of Canada - God Save The Queen - YouTube[/ame]



Without the US "still backing them", ...Britain [+ its ally France] and the Commonwealth nations would be able to survive, and defend themselves.

US leaves...all contracts/alliance would be cancelled, Her Majesty would likely have a call to arms, and nukes be distributed to some Commonwealth nations...Australia and Canada in particular.
Nuke armed India would also likely be sympathetic.

Member states of the Commonwealth of Nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paulitician

bianco said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the Irish. They are still a tough lot. But hey, i just call it like i see it. Brits today, are gay & depraved. It's the several centuries of inbreeding. Sadly, that does sum them up at this point. The only good thing they have goin for em, is the U.S. still backing em. It gives them some shred of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have credibility;
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqwrQZGBIwM]Thousands march for EDL in London - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Gay is legal and given equal rights in Britain.
> As are all religions..."Religious freedom".
> No discimination in immigration, same as in the US.
> 
> Anytime the US wants to bail from the 'special relationship' it has with Britain...and bail from the alliances it has with Commonwealth countries in Her Majesty's realm, all it has to do is say so.
> 
> Gay and depraved?
> 
> NZ...most of the White and mixed-race people there being Scottish/UK descent, with relatives in the UK.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhCgcZ0efAA]God Defend New Zealand (National Anthem): Hayley Westenra - Rugby World Cup Final 2011 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Australia...most of the White people there being UK descent, with relatives in the UK and Northern Ireland/Ireland.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9zDulvpTK8]Olivia Newton-John- Australian Fair (1986)(digital clear)(hi-fi) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Canada...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSxDHDpdNJ8]Royal Anthem of Canada - God Save The Queen - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Without the US "still backing them", ...Britain [+ its ally France] and the Commonwealth nations would be able to survive, and defend themselves.
> 
> US leaves...all contracts/alliance would be cancelled, Her Majesty would likely have a call to arms, and nukes be distributed to some Commonwealth nations...Australia and Canada in particular.
> Nuke armed India would also likely be sympathetic.
> 
> Member states of the Commonwealth of Nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Pure fantasy. It's time to drop the 'Great' from Great Britain. It's a weak little island nation at this point. A Paper Tiger for sure. It could not stand on its own in today's world. Great Britain desperately needs the U.S. backing it. It has no real power anymore. Too many of its men have gone soft, and it's no longer a moral nation. Gay & Depraved. Unfortunately, that is today's Great Britain. But you go ahead and live your fantasy if you like. I'm ok with that. But it's not reality.


----------



## bianco

paulitician said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the Irish. They are still a tough lot. But hey, i just call it like i see it. Brits today, are gay & depraved. It's the several centuries of inbreeding. Sadly, that does sum them up at this point. The only good thing they have goin for em, is the U.S. still backing em. It gives them some shred of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have credibility;
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqwrQZGBIwM]Thousands march for EDL in London - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Gay is legal and given equal rights in Britain.
> As are all religions..."Religious freedom".
> No discimination in immigration, same as in the US.
> 
> Anytime the US wants to bail from the 'special relationship' it has with Britain...and bail from the alliances it has with Commonwealth countries in Her Majesty's realm, all it has to do is say so.
> 
> Gay and depraved?
> 
> NZ...most of the White and mixed-race people there being Scottish/UK descent, with relatives in the UK.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhCgcZ0efAA]God Defend New Zealand (National Anthem): Hayley Westenra - Rugby World Cup Final 2011 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Australia...most of the White people there being UK descent, with relatives in the UK and Northern Ireland/Ireland.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9zDulvpTK8]Olivia Newton-John- Australian Fair (1986)(digital clear)(hi-fi) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> Canada...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSxDHDpdNJ8]Royal Anthem of Canada - God Save The Queen - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Without the US "still backing them", ...Britain [+ its ally France] and the Commonwealth nations would be able to survive, and defend themselves.
> 
> US leaves...all contracts/alliance would be cancelled, Her Majesty would likely have a call to arms, and nukes be distributed to some Commonwealth nations...Australia and Canada in particular.
> Nuke armed India would also likely be sympathetic.
> 
> Member states of the Commonwealth of Nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure fantasy. It's time to drop the 'Great' from Great Britain. It's a weak little island nation at this point. A Paper Tiger for sure. It could not stand on its own in today's world. Great Britain desperately needs the U.S. backing it. It has no real power anymore. Too many of its men have gone soft, and it's no longer a moral nation. Gay & Depraved. Unfortunately, that is today's Great Britain. But you go ahead and live your fantasy if you like. I'm ok with that. But it's not reality.
Click to expand...



Having an empire, being powerful, and defending said empire, is an expensive business, as the US is now finding out.

Britain is still moral, more moral to be sure than the US...who still execution-homicides human beings in death chambers, including electric chairs/gas chambers/hangings etc. 
Lots of gay men in America.
If there's depravity in Britain, then there's depravity in America.
If British men today are soft, then so too are men in America.
Soft is good though, for men today.

No nuke armed nation is a paper tiger.


----------



## American_Jihad

*And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets*

March 21, 2014 by Benjamin Jefferies






...

The commitment of those British socialists of half a century ago to the cause of the national self-determination of the Jewish people was exemplary and widely shared on the British left, Jewish and Gentile alike.

Things are very different now. The left of centre is, at least in Britain, the domain of the new antisemites of the anti-Zionist movement. BDS stalks the land, not the Spectre of Communism. The left is delivered to a lethal compromise that gets into bed with clerical fascists who demand women and gays and Jews be thrown off mountains.

This modern red-brown Strasserite left spits on the socialists of yore that actually believed in such values as freedom, equality and solidarity  and does it in the name of a fictional anti-imperialism that is nothing but the cheer-leading of the evil and murderous. The great British writer and journalist Julie Burchill has recently written of her own similar upbringing and the sad, sad demise of that left of the past, that left of another country:

...

This should make the British left choke with frustrated anger. Yet fear that it might interfere with the comrades digestion might well also mean that they defer reading on until they have finished debating the intricacies of transgender intersectionality. Lets be honest with ourselves, many times even if the left collectively shakes its head in despair at the evil that walks on every side and the vilest men that are exulted they will  move to propose some daft resolution demanding immediate socialist revolution in the Sahel based on the sterling work of local jihadi and condemning Zionism for the ills of the world.

...

It is more than a delusion to condemn the only democratic and liberal state in the entire Middle and Near East as an apartheid state, to vilify its supporters as Zionazis  it is an outright slander, a defamation of the rights of an entire people. It is despicable to knowingly and falsely assert that Israel is a land without freedom and equality, when it is the only state in the entire meta-region where religious, sexual and personal liberties are not only maintained but upheld. It is an utter disgrace that the British left, almost invariably, takes the side of mass murderers of Jews, terrorists and violent antisemitic clerical fascist thugs rather than show solidarity with the Jewish State and its people. It is a betrayal of those that die in the villages of Darfur, of those that languish in the prison-state of North Korea, about whom these so-called British socialists could clearly not give a fig.

Nick Cohen, one of Britains most wonderful political journalists and writers, summed it up nicely: Whats left? The answer is sad, so sad: not much  a red flag stained not with the blood of our martyrs, so much as dripping with the blood of the victims of the British lefts indifference or even naked, open support for the real sources of evil and wrong in this world. The poet W. H. Auden wrote bitterly in his poem Epitaph on a Tyrant of a dictator that When he laughed, respectable senators burst with laughter. When Comrade Kim laughs, the comrades in Britain stand up and deliver him a round of applause, it would seem  lackeys all of a red-handed murderer. When al-Qaradawi demands the extermination of Jews, Red Ken Livingstone invites him to a nice slap-up meal in London and calls him a moderate. When Hamas and Islamic Jihad slam indiscriminately missiles into Jewish towns, the British left rambles on about a fictional siege of Gaza. When clerical fascist murderers saw off the heads of their victims, the British left rave about the ultimate responsibility of Zionism. And woe betide the uppity Jews of Israel should they respond to suicide bombers and Khaibar missiles and snipers  because, you see, the victims of terror had it coming  just in case they are Jewish.

...

And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*UK Rapist Escapes Deportation by Posing as Syrian Refugee*
* Syrian refugees are magic *
October 26, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Europe has a real Syrian Refugee problem. These days any criminal or migrant can just say the magic words, "Syrian Refugee" and that's that. Because Syrian refugees are magic. They're our moral superiors because they tore their country apart killing each other over whether Sunni or Shiite Islam is right. So now they, and anyone claiming to be one of them, is empowered to do anything to Europeans.

An illegal immigrant who attacked and sexually molested a woman within days of smuggling himself into Britain looks set to avoid deportation by claiming he is a Syrian refugee.

A court heard how Abdulrahman Abunasir continues to claim he is a Syrian refugee, despite the fact he allegedly told French authorities who detained him previously that he was Palestinian.

Abunasir submitted his claim for asylum whilst serving an 18-month prison sentence for a horrific random sex attack. The immigrant attacked and molested a woman outside a cafe in London in 2013 as she walked to her boyfriend's home.

Experts who put the sex attacker through a language analysis test concluded there was a "very high degree of certainty that he was from Egypt" and confirmed he could not answer even the most basic questions about his supposed homeland.

...

UK Rapist Escapes Deportation by Posing as Syrian Refugee


----------



## montelatici

Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.



the weird  religion that invaded  were persons----with very weird religion and language--that invaded   Judea/palestina-------was-----more than 2000 years ago----ROMANS--with their corruption and barbarity------they morphed ---about 1700 years ago---- into even more barbaric Christians------and about 400 years later the vile filth of arabia invaded.     In fact-----there is not one single country which was invaded by
the stink of arabia and its sickening cult----islam------that did not have a PRIOR
jewish population ------which existed at the time that the shit showed up


----------



## paulitician

Brits are gay. Nuff said.


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weird  religion that invaded  were persons----with very weird religion and language--that invaded   Judea/palestina-------was-----more than 2000 years ago----ROMANS--with their corruption and barbarity------they morphed ---about 1700 years ago---- into even more barbaric Christians------and about 400 years later the vile filth of arabia invaded.     In fact-----there is not one single country which was invaded by
> the stink of arabia and its sickening cult----islam------that did not have a PRIOR
> jewish population ------which existed at the time that the shit showed up
Click to expand...


Firstly, get professional help.

We knew you were a Christian hater, but hating the Romans, that's insane.  All Europeans, even the English are heirs of the Romans, the greatest Empire ever and the Empire that brought the world "the rule of law".  As opposed to the previous "rule by law" of the Greeks and some previous civilizations..  Bet you don't know the difference.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weird  religion that invaded  were persons----with very weird religion and language--that invaded   Judea/palestina-------was-----more than 2000 years ago----ROMANS--with their corruption and barbarity------they morphed ---about 1700 years ago---- into even more barbaric Christians------and about 400 years later the vile filth of arabia invaded.     In fact-----there is not one single country which was invaded by
> the stink of arabia and its sickening cult----islam------that did not have a PRIOR
> jewish population ------which existed at the time that the shit showed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, get professional help.
> 
> We knew you were a Christian hater, but hating the Romans, that's insane.  All Europeans, even the English are heirs of the Romans, the greatest Empire ever and the Empire that brought the world "the rule of law".  As opposed to the previous "rule by law" of the Greeks and some previous civilizations..  Bet you don't know the difference.
Click to expand...


Professional help with what?      the electrical circuits in my house are
in fine working order.     Who is   "We"  in your sentence which starts   "we
knew you were a Christian hater...... "       when was I a Christian hater? 
It is likely that I have spent more time in Christian churches than have you.
However,  I am also aware of the extensive genocides enacted by Christians
in the name of Christianity----over the past approximately 1700 years----
a practice that they inherited from the romans.     I am also familiar with aspects
of the barbaric roman legal system.----nothing admirable about it.     The romans
did have VERY EXTENSIVE influence on the way the world of today works----
mostly because they CONQUERED AND CONTROLLED SO MUCH,
but they,  certainly,  did not invent  'the rule of law'        The good news is that
lots of that filth that the roman catholic church inherited from the romans---
has ----over the centuries----in the most recent centuries----been
repudiated----and protestant sects followed suit.     "EVEN THE ENGLISH"??
The English have aped the romans overtly---especially in terms of
barbarity but not nearly so much as have the Arabian muslims----who also
spread the filth further and wider.    What the romans did do-----is manage
a very intricate and detailed and well organized code of law-------they did nice
aqueducts, too ------and an excellent show case  for  circuses consisting
of grown men killing each other and the feeding of lions with men women
and children..  -------finally the JUSTINIAN CODE---includes those laws that
form the basis for legal genocide-------both ADOLF and MUHUMMAD aped
those notable  parts and----they also formed the basis for the Inquisition


----------



## montelatici

American_Jihad said:


> *And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets*
> 
> March 21, 2014 by Benjamin Jefferies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The commitment of those British socialists of half a century ago to the cause of the national self-determination of the Jewish people was exemplary and widely shared on the British left, Jewish and Gentile alike.
> 
> Things are very different now. The left of centre is, at least in Britain, the domain of the new antisemites of the anti-Zionist movement. BDS stalks the land, not the Spectre of Communism. The left is delivered to a lethal compromise that gets into bed with clerical fascists who demand women and gays and Jews be thrown off mountains.
> 
> This modern red-brown Strasserite left spits on the socialists of yore that actually believed in such values as freedom, equality and solidarity  and does it in the name of a fictional anti-imperialism that is nothing but the cheer-leading of the evil and murderous. The great British writer and journalist Julie Burchill has recently written of her own similar upbringing and the sad, sad demise of that left of the past, that left of another country:
> 
> ...
> 
> This should make the British left choke with frustrated anger. Yet fear that it might interfere with the comrades digestion might well also mean that they defer reading on until they have finished debating the intricacies of transgender intersectionality. Lets be honest with ourselves, many times even if the left collectively shakes its head in despair at the evil that walks on every side and the vilest men that are exulted they will  move to propose some daft resolution demanding immediate socialist revolution in the Sahel based on the sterling work of local jihadi and condemning Zionism for the ills of the world.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is more than a delusion to condemn the only democratic and liberal state in the entire Middle and Near East as an apartheid state, to vilify its supporters as Zionazis  it is an outright slander, a defamation of the rights of an entire people. It is despicable to knowingly and falsely assert that Israel is a land without freedom and equality, when it is the only state in the entire meta-region where religious, sexual and personal liberties are not only maintained but upheld. It is an utter disgrace that the British left, almost invariably, takes the side of mass murderers of Jews, terrorists and violent antisemitic clerical fascist thugs rather than show solidarity with the Jewish State and its people. It is a betrayal of those that die in the villages of Darfur, of those that languish in the prison-state of North Korea, about whom these so-called British socialists could clearly not give a fig.
> 
> Nick Cohen, one of Britains most wonderful political journalists and writers, summed it up nicely: Whats left? The answer is sad, so sad: not much  a red flag stained not with the blood of our martyrs, so much as dripping with the blood of the victims of the British lefts indifference or even naked, open support for the real sources of evil and wrong in this world. The poet W. H. Auden wrote bitterly in his poem Epitaph on a Tyrant of a dictator that When he laughed, respectable senators burst with laughter. When Comrade Kim laughs, the comrades in Britain stand up and deliver him a round of applause, it would seem  lackeys all of a red-handed murderer. When al-Qaradawi demands the extermination of Jews, Red Ken Livingstone invites him to a nice slap-up meal in London and calls him a moderate. When Hamas and Islamic Jihad slam indiscriminately missiles into Jewish towns, the British left rambles on about a fictional siege of Gaza. When clerical fascist murderers saw off the heads of their victims, the British left rave about the ultimate responsibility of Zionism. And woe betide the uppity Jews of Israel should they respond to suicide bombers and Khaibar missiles and snipers  because, you see, the victims of terror had it coming  just in case they are Jewish.
> 
> ...
> 
> And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets | FrontPage Magazine







American_Jihad said:


> *And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets*
> 
> March 21, 2014 by Benjamin Jefferies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The commitment of those British socialists of half a century ago to the cause of the national self-determination of the Jewish people was exemplary and widely shared on the British left, Jewish and Gentile alike.
> 
> Things are very different now. The left of centre is, at least in Britain, the domain of the new antisemites of the anti-Zionist movement. BDS stalks the land, not the Spectre of Communism. The left is delivered to a lethal compromise that gets into bed with clerical fascists who demand women and gays and Jews be thrown off mountains.
> 
> This modern red-brown Strasserite left spits on the socialists of yore that actually believed in such values as freedom, equality and solidarity  and does it in the name of a fictional anti-imperialism that is nothing but the cheer-leading of the evil and murderous. The great British writer and journalist Julie Burchill has recently written of her own similar upbringing and the sad, sad demise of that left of the past, that left of another country:
> 
> ...
> 
> This should make the British left choke with frustrated anger. Yet fear that it might interfere with the comrades digestion might well also mean that they defer reading on until they have finished debating the intricacies of transgender intersectionality. Lets be honest with ourselves, many times even if the left collectively shakes its head in despair at the evil that walks on every side and the vilest men that are exulted they will  move to propose some daft resolution demanding immediate socialist revolution in the Sahel based on the sterling work of local jihadi and condemning Zionism for the ills of the world.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is more than a delusion to condemn the only democratic and liberal state in the entire Middle and Near East as an apartheid state, to vilify its supporters as Zionazis  it is an outright slander, a defamation of the rights of an entire people. It is despicable to knowingly and falsely assert that Israel is a land without freedom and equality, when it is the only state in the entire meta-region where religious, sexual and personal liberties are not only maintained but upheld. It is an utter disgrace that the British left, almost invariably, takes the side of mass murderers of Jews, terrorists and violent antisemitic clerical fascist thugs rather than show solidarity with the Jewish State and its people. It is a betrayal of those that die in the villages of Darfur, of those that languish in the prison-state of North Korea, about whom these so-called British socialists could clearly not give a fig.
> 
> Nick Cohen, one of Britains most wonderful political journalists and writers, summed it up nicely: Whats left? The answer is sad, so sad: not much  a red flag stained not with the blood of our martyrs, so much as dripping with the blood of the victims of the British lefts indifference or even naked, open support for the real sources of evil and wrong in this world. The poet W. H. Auden wrote bitterly in his poem Epitaph on a Tyrant of a dictator that When he laughed, respectable senators burst with laughter. When Comrade Kim laughs, the comrades in Britain stand up and deliver him a round of applause, it would seem  lackeys all of a red-handed murderer. When al-Qaradawi demands the extermination of Jews, Red Ken Livingstone invites him to a nice slap-up meal in London and calls him a moderate. When Hamas and Islamic Jihad slam indiscriminately missiles into Jewish towns, the British left rambles on about a fictional siege of Gaza. When clerical fascist murderers saw off the heads of their victims, the British left rave about the ultimate responsibility of Zionism. And woe betide the uppity Jews of Israel should they respond to suicide bombers and Khaibar missiles and snipers  because, you see, the victims of terror had it coming  just in case they are Jewish.
> 
> ...
> 
> And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets | FrontPage Magazine



Wow, it is as if the supporters of white-ruled South Africa have been reborn! 

Like the 1989 piece below (South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out), which sounds so absurd today, the piece above (And When He Cried the Little Children Died in the Streets) seems rational to the supporters of the Apartheid state of Israel.  In 20 years, it will sound just as absurd as 1989 piece by Prof. Anne-Marie Kriek sounds today.



"WHILE the violation of human rights is the norm rather than the exception in most of Africa's 42 black-ruled states, the spotlight remains on South Africa. The images of racism, white supremacy, Nazism, etc. are a most effective part of a campaign to play on white guilt and to condition hatred for South Africa. While it is true that there are many things wrong in South Africa, the facts are sensationalized and distorted. A cheap political campaign to get black and also well-meaning (though not as well-informed) white liberal votes, is being run by using the white ``racist regime'' in Pretoria as a unifying issue.

Contrary to popular belief, the whites did not take the country from the blacks. When the Dutch settled in the Cape in 1652, they found a barren, largely unpopulated land. Together with French and German settlers, they built a dynamic society.

It was not until 100 years later, as they advanced across these vast unexplored territories that they met with the blacks who were moving south. Contrary to myth, the blacks were never run off their land. They settled in tribal lands of their own choice.......In the 20th century, economic activity organized by whites gradually drew blacks out of their tribal lands into the cash economy and into the cities.

Earlier this year Randall Robinson, executive director of the anti-apartheid lobbying group TransAfrica, said: ``All we want is a better life for the people of South Africa.'' In an article in this newspaper last February, Michael L. Boyd of the University of Botswana referred to South Africa as ``a system that will never provide a decent life for millions of the blacks who live under it.''

Yet South Africa is the only country in Sub-Saharan Africa that can feed itself. Blacks possess one of the highest living standards in all of Africa. Although black living conditions in South Africa (as in America) cover a wide spectrum, the housing is unequalled anywhere on the continent. Soweto is a proper city complete with schools, stores, theaters, sport stadiums and tennis courts. In some areas, blacks drive their children to private schools in German cars. Few states in black Africa can boast such a range of features. In Mamelodi (Pretoria) four bedroom houses are made available to blacks at a total purchase price of $250.

South Africa's health care complex is the best on the continent. In Soweto, for instance, there is a large hospital facility known throughout the world as a great center for the study and treatment of traumatic injuries. Blacks going to outpatient departments of hospitals are treated by the best physicians and pay an average $2 per visit, regardless of treatment. Major surgery, performed by the best specialists in the country, costs less than $5 per day.

World Bank statistics show that the country has the lowest infant mortality rate on the continent - 82 deaths per 1,000 compared to 146. Likewise, life expectancy is the highest - 55 years versus 48.

In South Africa the literacy rate is 70 percent for blacks compared to average 40 percent in the 51 independent African states. Education is the single highest budget item as opposed to military and security spending in most of the black-ruled states...."

South Africa Shouldn't be Singled Out


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weird  religion that invaded  were persons----with very weird religion and language--that invaded   Judea/palestina-------was-----more than 2000 years ago----ROMANS--with their corruption and barbarity------they morphed ---about 1700 years ago---- into even more barbaric Christians------and about 400 years later the vile filth of arabia invaded.     In fact-----there is not one single country which was invaded by
> the stink of arabia and its sickening cult----islam------that did not have a PRIOR
> jewish population ------which existed at the time that the shit showed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, get professional help.
> 
> We knew you were a Christian hater, but hating the Romans, that's insane.  All Europeans, even the English are heirs of the Romans, the greatest Empire ever and the Empire that brought the world "the rule of law".  As opposed to the previous "rule by law" of the Greeks and some previous civilizations..  Bet you don't know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Professional help with what?      the electrical circuits in my house are
> in fine working order.     Who is   "We"  in your sentence which starts   "we
> knew you were a Christian hater...... "       when was I a Christian hater?
> It is likely that I have spent more time in Christian churches than have you.
> However,  I am also aware of the extensive genocides enacted by Christians
> in the name of Christianity----over the past approximately 1700 years----
> a practice that they inherited from the romans.     I am also familiar with aspects
> of the barbaric roman legal system.----nothing admirable about it.     The romans
> did have VERY EXTENSIVE influence on the way the world of today works----
> mostly because they CONQUERED AND CONTROLLED SO MUCH,
> but they,  certainly,  did not invent  'the rule of law'        The good news is that
> lots of that filth that the roman catholic church inherited from the romans---
> has ----over the centuries----in the most recent centuries----been
> repudiated----and protestant sects followed suit.     "EVEN THE ENGLISH"??
> The English have aped the romans overtly---especially in terms of
> barbarity but not nearly so much as have the Arabian muslims----who also
> spread the filth further and wider.    What the romans did do-----is manage
> a very intricate and detailed and well organized code of law-------they did nice
> aqueducts, too ------and an excellent show case  for  circuses consisting
> of grown men killing each other and the feeding of lions with men women
> and children..  -------finally the JUSTINIAN CODE---includes those laws that
> form the basis for legal genocide-------both ADOLF and MUHUMMAD aped
> those notable  parts and----they also formed the basis for the Inquisition
Click to expand...


Oh dear, you really don't realize what nonsense you write.  As I said seek professional (psychiatric) help.  By the way, Justinian Code has nothing to do with genocide you maniac.  It was the codification of  past Roman law into 2 reference works.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Jewish invasion of Palestine on a macroscopic scale.  Karma for the Europeans, especially the British, that facilitated the Jewish invasion.  Now they, the Europeans, know how the Christians and Muslims of Palestine felt when a bunch of strange people of a weird and different religion announced that Judaism would take over their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weird  religion that invaded  were persons----with very weird religion and language--that invaded   Judea/palestina-------was-----more than 2000 years ago----ROMANS--with their corruption and barbarity------they morphed ---about 1700 years ago---- into even more barbaric Christians------and about 400 years later the vile filth of arabia invaded.     In fact-----there is not one single country which was invaded by
> the stink of arabia and its sickening cult----islam------that did not have a PRIOR
> jewish population ------which existed at the time that the shit showed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, get professional help.
> 
> We knew you were a Christian hater, but hating the Romans, that's insane.  All Europeans, even the English are heirs of the Romans, the greatest Empire ever and the Empire that brought the world "the rule of law".  As opposed to the previous "rule by law" of the Greeks and some previous civilizations..  Bet you don't know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Professional help with what?      the electrical circuits in my house are
> in fine working order.     Who is   "We"  in your sentence which starts   "we
> knew you were a Christian hater...... "       when was I a Christian hater?
> It is likely that I have spent more time in Christian churches than have you.
> However,  I am also aware of the extensive genocides enacted by Christians
> in the name of Christianity----over the past approximately 1700 years----
> a practice that they inherited from the romans.     I am also familiar with aspects
> of the barbaric roman legal system.----nothing admirable about it.     The romans
> did have VERY EXTENSIVE influence on the way the world of today works----
> mostly because they CONQUERED AND CONTROLLED SO MUCH,
> but they,  certainly,  did not invent  'the rule of law'        The good news is that
> lots of that filth that the roman catholic church inherited from the romans---
> has ----over the centuries----in the most recent centuries----been
> repudiated----and protestant sects followed suit.     "EVEN THE ENGLISH"??
> The English have aped the romans overtly---especially in terms of
> barbarity but not nearly so much as have the Arabian muslims----who also
> spread the filth further and wider.    What the romans did do-----is manage
> a very intricate and detailed and well organized code of law-------they did nice
> aqueducts, too ------and an excellent show case  for  circuses consisting
> of grown men killing each other and the feeding of lions with men women
> and children..  -------finally the JUSTINIAN CODE---includes those laws that
> form the basis for legal genocide-------both ADOLF and MUHUMMAD aped
> those notable  parts and----they also formed the basis for the Inquisition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you really don't realize what nonsense you write.  As I said seek professional (psychiatric) help.  By the way, Justinian Code has nothing to do with genocide you maniac.  It was the codification of  past Roman law into 2 reference works.
Click to expand...


wrong again------Your  "god"   lifted elements of the JUSTINIAN CODE-----in order
to create the glorious   Nuremburg laws of 1935 in Germany.     As to psychiatry---
feel free to ask me--------it is part and parcel of my profession.  ------Muhummad used the same elements.


----------



## montelatici

You are so dimwitted, I hesitate to respond.  But, a codex is not a law.  It is the codification of laws.  In any case no law codified by the Codex Justinianus had anything to do with the Nuremberg Laws of 1935.  Go peddle your anti-Christian BS elsewhere.

Psychiatry is central part of your profession?  Thought you might be a nutter.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> You are so dimwitted, I hesitate to respond.  But, a codex is not a law.  It is the codification of laws.  In any case no law codified by the Codex Justinianus had anything to do with the Nuremberg Laws of 1935.  Go peddle your anti-Christian BS elsewhere.
> 
> Psychiatry is central part of your profession?  Thought you might be a nutter.



monte is playing semantics-------"a codex is not a law------it is just a book of laws"----poor monte---------DESPERATE


----------



## montelatici

A Codex is the codification of existing laws you nutter.  In itself, it is not a law. In any case, genocide is not one of the laws within the Codex, as you claim.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> A Codex is the codification of existing laws you nutter.  In itself, it is not a law. In any case, genocide is not one of the laws within the Codex, as you claim.



you AGAIN said nothing----at no point did I DEFINE    "CODEX"   as  "A LAW"---
'nutter'  is not a diagnosis nor is it a psychiatric term.     I,  CORRECTLY,  stated that
the  Justiinian code-----which became CANON Law-----itself modified many times ---
over time -------formed the LEGAL BASIS for genocide of non Christians by the "holy"
roman empire   and later formed the legal basis for the Inquisition resulting the
the genocide of  scores of millions.     Similar laws were adopted by your 'gods' 
Muhummad and his good pal    "caliph"  Umar      forming the laws of DHIMMIA---
and by your more recent  'god'    ADOLF--forming the NUREMBURG CODE OF 
LAWS.     1935.     Try to cope


----------



## montelatici

You are such a moron.  The Code of Canon has nothing to do with Justinian Code.  Canon law was a progression of the rules (canon merely means rule) adopted by the Apostles at the Council of Jerusalem n the first century to the legal system which incorporated New Testament, Roman, Visigoth, Saxon and Celtic legal traditions. 

You should get a grip on yourself you silly nutcase.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> You are such a moron.  The Code of Canon has nothing to do with Justinian Code.  Canon law was a progression of the rules (canon merely means rule) adopted by the Apostles at the Council of Jerusalem n the first century to the legal system which incorporated New Testament, Roman, Visigoth, Saxon and Celtic legal traditions.
> 
> You should get a grip on yourself you silly nutcase.



your ignorance is AMAZING------Justinian law----is the  CONSTANTINE crap CODIFIED by his grandson  JUSTIN------EMPEROR OF THE "HOLY ROMAN 
EMPIRE"      Canon law is an ELABORTATION over the centuries.     It is CONSTANTIINE who invented your all time start-up------the stink and filth of Nazism/dhimmia/ and elements of Baathist shit.       all the way down to the YELLOW INSIGNIA FOR DA JOOOOS ----proscription on riding horses,  carrying weapons,  and marrying shit like you--------all started from CONSTANTINE and a huge element in the stink of Canon Law   AND  the STINK OF SHARIAH.      ----and the legalization of the genocide of   scores of millions    (actually hundreds of millions if you add shariah shit into the dung pile and consider that which
pig Constantine started-----as the basis for Islamic genocide in the Indian
subcontinent)       Try to cope.    Your inability
to face reality is getting more and more pathetic by the minute. 
Even the POPE apologized for that which Canon law wrecked on
the native americans of south and north  America-----if he could face
the filth ----so can you.       It was an honest statement-----but I was not
impressed.    The truth should have been taught in catholic schools and 
eastern orthodox schools for--------the past 1700 years (sorta approximately)
Of course TEACHING it would defeat its purpose.   He did not apologize
enough


----------



## montelatici

You are full of crap.  Roman law has nothing to do with Shariah law. Canon Law had nothing to do with the European invasion of the Americas and does not "legalize' genocide.  Jewish law does that.  Grow up you nutcase.

Hosea 13:16

"The people of Samaria must bear their guilt, because they have rebelled against their God. They will fall by the sword; their little ones will be dashed to the ground, their pregnant women ripped open."


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> You are full of crap.  Roman law has nothing to do with Shariah law. Canon Law had nothing to do with the European invasion of the Americas and does not "legalize' genocide.  Jewish law does that.  Grow up you nutcase.
> 
> Hosea 13:16
> 
> "The people of Samaria must bear their guilt, because they have rebelled against their God. They will fall by the sword; their little ones will be dashed to the ground, their pregnant women ripped open."



you are very ignorant------the Spanish explorers brought the stink and filth of the
"holy"  roman empire -------the  INQUISITION----to  both North and South America---
Hernan Cortez  claimed  MEXICO and its gold for Christendom   and  BITCH ISABELLA was hailed a  "saint"   for her efforts in that endeavor----she lauded the
genocide carried out by saint Hernan     Shariah law lifted the shit of DHIMMIA  from
the JUSTINIAN CODE------the stink of which evolved in the  CANON LAW----the
Law of the catholic church----"HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"------eastern orthodox filth
is just a knock off of the same filth


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslims in UK Outraged b/c Catholic Schools Won't Teach Islam*
*“Death, perhaps, is a bit too easy for him." *
November 12, 2015
Daniel Greenfield







It seems like there's a Muslim outrage every day. The stewardess opened my Diet Coke for me. A YouTube video about my favorite warlord hurt my feelings. Catholic schools won't teach about my religion.

Under new GCSE reforms, school are required to teach more than one faith in religious studies.

It is part of a Government plan to integrate students from different religious backgrounds.

The change was also intended to drive extremism out of the classroom.

However, Muslim leaders have said the plan has backfired as Catholic schools has ruled out teaching Islam to students.

Actually that's the definition of a plan working. Teaching Islam is how you get extremism in the classroom. And not the kind that fasts extra long or prays every hard, but chops heads off extra violently.

Catholic schools have opted to only teach students about Judaism alongside Christianity. The decision effectively rules out teaching about the world's second biggest religion.

... which has no relationship to Christianity. Aside from the ethnic cleansing kind.

Sir Iqbal Sacranie, former secretary general of the Muslim Council of Britain, said the plan undermined Pope Francis’s message of greater tolerance between the faiths.

I'm sure Islamic schools will be rushing right out to promote Catholicism to their students. Right after there's a church built in Mecca. Or anywhere in Saudi Arabia.

Paul Barber, the director at the Catholic Education Service, said teaching about the Jewish faith would ensure pupils are given a solid grounding in Christianity.

He said, however, that pupils could still learn about other faiths during normal religious education lessons.


...

Muslims in UK Outraged b/c Catholic Schools Won't Teach Islam


----------



## American_Jihad

*400,000 Britons Sign Petition Demanding Government Close its Borders, Halt Immigration *
* The situation is reaching a fever pitch. *
11.16.2015
News
Tiffany Gabbay






It seems that normal, everyday citizens of the civilized world may have finally reached their saturation point concerning immigration and the threat of radical Islam. And it's high time. 

Thus far nearly 400,000 people in the U.K. have signed a government petition demanding the nation close its borders and suspend all immigration until ISIS is somehow "defeated."

The savage attacks in Paris apparently motivated citizens concerned with their own safety to finally sign the petition, which has actually been in circulation since September. The number of signatories has skyrocketed in the last two days and is likely to continue its upward climb. 

An excerpt from the petition states: 

_ “In February 2015 Dr Shea, Nato’s Deputy Assistant Secretary General for Emerging Security Challenges, warned there would be IS jihadists on the refugee boats. IS also threatened to flood Europe with 500,000 jihadists.


 “Allowing uncontrolled immigration and taking in these refugees potentially endangers the entire UK population. At any other time in our history this would be tantamount to a declaration of war and borders would be closed.”_

Britain's parliament is now obligated to place the petition up for debate in the House of Commons, according to the form. When members of parliament will get around to doing so remains unclear. 

...

400,000 Britons Sign Petition Demanding Government Close its Borders, Halt Immigration


----------



## American_Jihad

*Newest ISIS Executioner Was Out on Bail in UK on Terror Charges*
*“What a shoddy security system Britain must have to allow me to breeze through Europe to the Islamic State.” *
January 5, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





ISIS' latest executioner of "British spies" is Abu Rumaysah, a Muslim convert whose former name was Siddhartha Dhar. Once he converted to Islam, Abu Rumaysah went Full Jihadi. He should have been in jail, but instead he's in the Islamic State murdering people.

Mr. Dhar, a Muslim convert in his early 30s who also goes by the name Abu Rumaysah,had been among well-known extremists in the U.K. and appeared in many news programs advocating for radical Islam. He was arrested in September 2014 on suspicion of encouraging terrorism, but skipped bail shortly after and then left for Syria to join Islamic State.

He played an active role in Islamic State propaganda since arriving in Syria, raising difficult questions for the U.K. authorities, who were unable to prevent him leaving the country. After his arrest in 2014, Mr. Dhar was ordered to surrender his passport but was still able to board a coach to Paris with his family and eventually make his way to Islamic State-controlled territory.

Unsurprisingly, Jihadi John proved easy enough to replace. There are hundreds of British ISIS members and lots of Muslims in the UK who would be happy to join up.

Abu's story is a familiar one. Normal teenager. Got into Islam. Became a sociopath. Now he's killing people.

...

He has a point. But the greatest danger isn't from Muslims leaving the UK, but the Muslims coming to the UK. The same is true for us.

Newest ISIS Executioner Was Out on Bail in UK on Terror Charges


----------



## Roudy

Yup...let's let more Muslims in, why not?!


----------



## paulitician

British men seem to be either gay or Muslim Terrorists these days. What the hell happened over there?


----------



## Syriusly

American_Jihad said:


> *Britain Is No Place for Jews*​
> January 30, 2013
> By Caroline Glick
> 
> Since I came home from London, subsequent events have borne out my dim assessment of England, and done so at break-neck pace. As one of Britains great righteous gentiles Douglas Murray wrote in an essay published yesterday by the Gatestone Institute, England is no longer even trying to hide its anti-Semitism. At this point, to live well in the kingdom, Jews are required to accept or at least express minimal objection to the dominant narrative that Israel is the current Nazi Germany.
> 
> Back in 2005, I felt it was a mistake for Israel to push for the UN to establish an international Holocaust remembrance day. What did we need it for?
> 
> The UN emerged at the 2001 Durban conference as the epicenter of global anti-Semitism. Why should we give it an out for its hostility towards live Jews by letting it pretend it isnt an anti-Semitic institution because it mourns dead Jews?
> 
> ...
> 
> Britain Is No Place for Jews



Wow.....you seem completely unaware of what Amis was speaking about in 2010. 

Not a surprise.


----------



## paulitician

Only a Right Wing Revolution can save the Brits now. That applies to Western Europe as a whole. The Left has done so much awful damage. I don't even know if it can be repaired. But a Right Wing Revolution would be a good first step towards attempting to.


----------



## irosie91

VIK!!!!!     Siddhartha Dhar--------I used to like the name Siddhartha------
          uhm-----SIDDHARTHA  !!!!!!         it does not look nice


----------



## paulitician

And British Men need to stop being so gay. It's time to man-up. Time to restore glory to Great Britain. Time to take the country back.


----------



## irosie91

shades of enoch powell


----------



## American_Jihad

Syriusly said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britain Is No Place for Jews*​
> January 30, 2013
> By Caroline Glick
> 
> Since I came home from London, subsequent events have borne out my dim assessment of England, and done so at break-neck pace. As one of Britains great righteous gentiles Douglas Murray wrote in an essay published yesterday by the Gatestone Institute, England is no longer even trying to hide its anti-Semitism. At this point, to live well in the kingdom, Jews are required to accept or at least express minimal objection to the dominant narrative that Israel is the current Nazi Germany.
> 
> Back in 2005, I felt it was a mistake for Israel to push for the UN to establish an international Holocaust remembrance day. What did we need it for?
> 
> The UN emerged at the 2001 Durban conference as the epicenter of global anti-Semitism. Why should we give it an out for its hostility towards live Jews by letting it pretend it isnt an anti-Semitic institution because it mourns dead Jews?
> 
> ...
> 
> Britain Is No Place for Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....you seem completely unaware of what Amis was speaking about in 2010.
> 
> Not a surprise.
Click to expand...

Caroline Glick has an email on the url, tell her what you think...


----------



## American_Jihad

This website gives parents, teachers and school leaders practical advice on protecting children from extremism and radicalisation.

Educate Against Hate


----------



## American_Jihad

*UK Can't Deport Terrorists, Can Deport 92-Year-Old South African Grandma*
February 19, 2016
Daniel Greenfield










Here's whom the UK can't deport.

Baghdad Meziane ran an al-Qaeda fundraising and support network from his home in Leicester, where he had lived since about 1999. He had come to the UK after fleeing his native Algeria, marrying at least twice and fathering two children. He was arrested in 2001 in connection with supplying false passports and credit cards to jihadists who travelled to al-Qaeda training camps in Afghanistan. Meziane was jailed for 11 years in 2003 and his deportation ordered in 2009 following his release. Meziane has successfully avoided deportation using the Human Rights Act over his right to a family life and fear of mistreatment in Algeria. He is connected to the terror cell that murdered 17 people last month in France through a close Algerian friend who mentored the Paris cell.

Siraj Yassin Abdullah Ali was brought up by the same foster parents in London as Yassin Omar, one of the co-conspirators behind the failed bomb plot in London on July 21 2005. He lived in a flat directly above Omar and sheltered his friend and other plotters when fumes from Omar’s flat, where they were making the bombs, overwhelmed them, forcing them to flee. Government officials were prevented from deporting Ali due to the Human Rights Act because of the threat of him facing 'inhumane treatment or punishment’ in his native Eritrea.

Ismail Abdurahman sheltered Hussain Osman, one of the 21/7 London bomb plotters, for three days after the foiled bomb attack was uncovered. Osman was able to flee the UK, despite a huge manhunt, and was later arrested in Italy, having escaped the country on a Eurostar train to Paris. Abdurahman, who worked for a firm of solicitors as an assistant, was convicted of assisting an offender and jailed for eight years. He served three years of his sentence and was released to a bail hostel. In 2011, he won an appeal to prevent his deportation to his native Somalia on human rights grounds after judges ruled there were fears for his safety.

But here's whom the UK can deport.

A 92-year-old widow who lives in Britain with her only child has been ordered to leave the country and return to her native South Africa after losing her battle to stop her deportation.

Myrtle Cothill, whose father fought for Britain in the First and Second World Wars, suffers from heart problems and relies on the care of her 66-year-old daughter, Mary Wills, who is a British citizen.


...

UK Can't Deport Terrorists, Can Deport 92-Year-Old South African Grandma


----------



## American_Jihad

*How Long Until Arabs and Muslims Rule, Britannia?*
* Those in England who deplore its Islamization are afraid to express their thoughts out loud. *
March 13, 2016
Phyllis Chesler





*Reprinted from IsraelNationalNews.com.*

England: Shakespeare's heroic fairy realm; the world of Blake, Milton, Keats, Byron, Wordsworth, Coleridge, Austen, the Brontes, George Eliot, Charles Dickens, and Virginia Woolf.

England: The country of William Wilberforce, who successfully fought to abolish the slave trade; the land of the bravest suffrage movement anywhere; Churchill's own country--that fair and glorious Kingdom is still there but it is also fraying, fading away.

I've just returned from a visit to this storied Isle. I saw the most sublime production of "The Tempest" at The Sam Wanamaker/Globe Theater; a wondrous  production of "As You LIke It" at the National Theater; and a riveting performance of Bellini's opera about the Druid priestess, "Norma," at the Coliseum. Every seat was filled by Brits of all ages. High Culture still lives on there--and yet, London is no longer as I first encountered it in 1961 or again, in 1969, or even in 1989.

Now, all London only dares whisper about the Arab and Muslim takeover of their city. Nearly every single luxury hotel is owned by the Sultan of Brunei, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia as is the historic department store Harrods. (Dodi Al-Fayed's father, an Egyptian, bought it long ago when he envisioned his son marrying Princess Diana, the mother of the future King of England).

The best townhouses on Park Lane, in Hyde Park, Belgravia, Mayfair, and Knightsbridge now belong to Arab Embassies, oil-rich sheiks, and the occasional Russian oligarch.





Nearly every single luxury hotel is owned by the Sultan of Brunei, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia as is the historic department store Harrods...





Londoners who still "take tea" in the lobbies of the grand hotels, tell me in soft, resigned voices that "this is how it is and there is nothing that can be done about it. Speak out and you will fall into immediate disfavor."

I know several exceptionally gallant, truth-telling thinkers and writers in London who are now blacklisted, censored, their powers curtailed. They dared tell the truth about how biased against America and Israel the British media and professoriate are--and how irrationally they favor both Islam and Islamism.

However, as one life-long Londoner pointed out to me: "Harrods, which is also owned by Arabs, (al-Fayed sold it to Qatar), loses business nine months of the year and only survives because Arabs come on shopping expeditions in the summer to escape the desert heat." London's Fortum and Mason's, the most luxurious store in the world, now has its first stand-alone satellite store in Dubai.

A limousine driver tells me that he routinely picks up exceedingly short fur coats that cost $65,000.00 for Arab women and that "once, a Saudi Prince left 3 million pounds in the boot (trunk) of my car. He completely forgot about it."

...

How Long Until Arabs and Muslims Rule, Britannia?


----------



## American_Jihad

Poor suckers...
*Muslim Elected Mayor of London*
* A triumph of multiculturalism or Islamic supremacist deception – or both? *
May 9, 2016
Robert Spencer





  Labour Party candidate Sadiq Khan, a Muslim, has been elected mayor of London, and the international Left is thrilled. “Son of a Pakistani bus driver, champion of workers’ rights and human rights, and now Mayor of London. Congrats, @SadiqKhan. –H,” tweeted Hillary Clinton. Likewise happy are Islamic supremacists worldwide: members of the Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz), the party of Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the majority party in the nation’s National Assembly, held up a sign emblazoned: “Heartiest Congratulation [sic] to Sadiq Khan 1st Muslim Mayor of London who defeated millionaire Jew Zec [sic] Goldsmith.”

Those two messages summed up the dichotomy that characterizes the response to Sadiq Khan, and his own associations and intentions. Khan himself has written about the necessity to “ensure that the perception of Islam is not tainted by those with extremist views.” But his concern about this “taint” is relatively newly-minted: back in 2004, Khan spoke at a gender-segregated event entitled “Palestine — the suffering still goes on.” Also on the bill was Daud Abdullah of the Muslim Council of Britain; who once led a boycott of Holocaust Memorial Day; Ibrahim Hewitt, the chairman of Interpal, which the U.S. Treasury Department has designated a “global terrorist” organization for funneling money to Hamas; Muslim leader Azzam Tamimi, who has called for the destruction of Israel and its replacement with an Islamic state; Muslim cleric Suliman Gani, who has echoed the Qur’an (4:34) in saying that women should be “subservient” to men; Ismail Adam Patel of Friends of Al-Aqsa, who has claimed that “Hamas is no terrorist organization”; and Church of England cleric Stephen Sizer, who has blamed Israel for the 9/11 jihad terror attacks.

Khan and his supporters have cried foul at Khan’s being held responsible for the views of these men. Their hypocrisy is evident, however, since the Left’s various dossiers against foes of jihad terror rely heavily on guilt by association, and then, even more tendentiously, on guilt by association built upon its earlier smears of others. Nonetheless, Khan’s appearance at that long-ago event should really only cause concern if Khan holds such views.

Does he? In a 2009 interview with Iran’s state-controlled Press TV, Khan criticized the British government for working with moderate Muslim organizations, saying: “I wish we only spoke to people who agree with us. I can tell you that I’ve spent the last months in this job speaking to all sorts of people. Not just leaders, not just organizations but ordinary rank and file citizens of Muslim faith and that’s what good government is about, it’s about engaging with all stakeholders. You can talk about articles in the newspapers about what an organization might get but the point is you can’t just pick and choose who you speak to, you can’t just speak to Uncle Toms.” The “Uncle Toms” in question were the Quilliam Foundation, which is a declared foe of Islamic “extremism.”

The ConservativeHome website lists other problematic aspects of Khan’s record, summarized by Raheem Kassam at Breitbart:

...

  And so this Reuters story is all about how the wicked Conservatives are “unapologetic” for raising Khan’s ties to “extremists.” Reuters publishes no articles about the possible implications of Khan’s ties to “extremists.” The only concern is how “racist” the Conservative Party is.

In this environment, London marches happily into its brave new multicultural future, led by its Muslim mayor. Let’s hope it doesn’t blow up on them. But it probably will.

Muslim Elected Mayor of London


----------



## Roudy

American_Jihad said:


> Poor suckers...
> *Muslim Elected Mayor of London*
> * A triumph of multiculturalism or Islamic supremacist deception – or both? *
> May 9, 2016
> Robert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labour Party candidate Sadiq Khan, a Muslim, has been elected mayor of London, and the international Left is thrilled. “Son of a Pakistani bus driver, champion of workers’ rights and human rights, and now Mayor of London. Congrats, @SadiqKhan. –H,” tweeted Hillary Clinton. Likewise happy are Islamic supremacists worldwide: members of the Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz), the party of Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the majority party in the nation’s National Assembly, held up a sign emblazoned: “Heartiest Congratulation [sic] to Sadiq Khan 1st Muslim Mayor of London who defeated millionaire Jew Zec [sic] Goldsmith.”
> 
> Those two messages summed up the dichotomy that characterizes the response to Sadiq Khan, and his own associations and intentions. Khan himself has written about the necessity to “ensure that the perception of Islam is not tainted by those with extremist views.” But his concern about this “taint” is relatively newly-minted: back in 2004, Khan spoke at a gender-segregated event entitled “Palestine — the suffering still goes on.” Also on the bill was Daud Abdullah of the Muslim Council of Britain; who once led a boycott of Holocaust Memorial Day; Ibrahim Hewitt, the chairman of Interpal, which the U.S. Treasury Department has designated a “global terrorist” organization for funneling money to Hamas; Muslim leader Azzam Tamimi, who has called for the destruction of Israel and its replacement with an Islamic state; Muslim cleric Suliman Gani, who has echoed the Qur’an (4:34) in saying that women should be “subservient” to men; Ismail Adam Patel of Friends of Al-Aqsa, who has claimed that “Hamas is no terrorist organization”; and Church of England cleric Stephen Sizer, who has blamed Israel for the 9/11 jihad terror attacks.
> 
> Khan and his supporters have cried foul at Khan’s being held responsible for the views of these men. Their hypocrisy is evident, however, since the Left’s various dossiers against foes of jihad terror rely heavily on guilt by association, and then, even more tendentiously, on guilt by association built upon its earlier smears of others. Nonetheless, Khan’s appearance at that long-ago event should really only cause concern if Khan holds such views.
> 
> Does he? In a 2009 interview with Iran’s state-controlled Press TV, Khan criticized the British government for working with moderate Muslim organizations, saying: “I wish we only spoke to people who agree with us. I can tell you that I’ve spent the last months in this job speaking to all sorts of people. Not just leaders, not just organizations but ordinary rank and file citizens of Muslim faith and that’s what good government is about, it’s about engaging with all stakeholders. You can talk about articles in the newspapers about what an organization might get but the point is you can’t just pick and choose who you speak to, you can’t just speak to Uncle Toms.” The “Uncle Toms” in question were the Quilliam Foundation, which is a declared foe of Islamic “extremism.”
> 
> The ConservativeHome website lists other problematic aspects of Khan’s record, summarized by Raheem Kassam at Breitbart:
> 
> ...
> 
> And so this Reuters story is all about how the wicked Conservatives are “unapologetic” for raising Khan’s ties to “extremists.” Reuters publishes no articles about the possible implications of Khan’s ties to “extremists.” The only concern is how “racist” the Conservative Party is.
> 
> In this environment, London marches happily into its brave new multicultural future, led by its Muslim mayor. Let’s hope it doesn’t blow up on them. But it probably will.
> 
> Muslim Elected Mayor of London


Must be something in the water in London.


----------



## paulitician

There is no England now. The Left has systematically dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Those nations will never be the same again. They could be lost for good. 

Americans really should taka a close look at Western Europe. If the American Left is allowed to continue dismantling the U.S. Immigration System, they'll lose their nation for good as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

There are some thick fuckers posting on this thread.


----------



## American_Jihad

paulitician said:


> There is no England now. The Left has systematically dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Those nations will never be the same again. They could be lost for good.
> 
> Americans really should taka a close look at Western Europe. If the American Left is allowed to continue dismantling the U.S. Immigration System, they'll lose their nation for good as well.


The half/breed is doing the same here before he leaves, if he leaves...


----------



## American_Jihad

Tommy Tainant said:


> There are some thick fuckers posting on this thread.


Said the thick moron who just posted...


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Facebook Wrath of Khan*
* Trying to discuss Sadiq Khan's victory within 1984 conversational guidelines. *
May 12, 2016
Danusha V. Goska





  On May 5, 2016, London elected Sadiq Khan its new mayor. Khan is a Muslim and the son of Pakistani immigrants. The anthropologist in me sought a thorough understanding of how this seismic shift was being received by England's Muslims and non-Muslims alike. I wanted to know what demographics supported Khan, who opposed him, and who took his victory as a serious blow. I wanted to know what significant statements Khan had made about his own history-making place in society.

I turned to NPR. In lieu of news, I heard a blast from a confetti cannon. NPR journalists are nothing if not expert at using every feature of their voice to instruct the listener in the correct response. Pauses, high pitch, sighs, monosyllables snippily clipped, all conduct the listener's progress as deftly and firmly as your tour guide at a super-max prison. This day the NPR announcer was giddy. Surely Khan's election was as worthy of unalloyed celebration as the rescue of a kitten from a well. It was as if Mayor Khan had saved Britain from a long, dark night in which only – ew, yuck – _Christians _had held office. Khan's election lifted some medieval curse.

I mentioned my frustration on Facebook: "Cairo, Egypt surprised the world today by electing a Christian Englishman as mayor. Next on NPR, we explore how this will impact the world's most populous Arab nation."

In that imaginary scenario, journalists would do the real work of exploring how millions of Muslim Arabs felt about being governed by a Christian Englishman. These Muslims would not be pressured to smile and announce their multiculturalism. They would not be shamed if they expressed anxiety. Reporters would merely take it down if their Muslim informants invoked the Crusades, colonialism, white supremacy, or Islamic sanctions against Muslims being ruled by Christians.

Demographers would astutely analyze population shifts, culture shifts, and the social anxiety that inevitably follow – as documented by Harvard's Robert Putnam and other social scientists. The information would be treated as a neutral commodity. There would be no badge of virtue in celebrating this English, Christian Cairo mayor, and no stigma or exclusion in questioning what his election means.

I'd like to hear a reporter calmly ask Khan, "How do you, a devout Muslim, understand _qisas_ and _diyya_? This system attributes a sliding scale of value to human beings, with Muslim males on the top and Pagan females at the bottom. How do you understand the Koran's command that Muslims not take Jews or Christians as friends? How, as mayor, will you navigate Islam's prohibitions surrounding men talking to women?"   

I'm Polish, American, and Catholic. I get asked tougher questions regularly. Wake me up in the middle of the night, shine a light in my face, and ask me to give my position on the priest sex abuse crisis, the Inquisition, or Vietnam. I respect people's concerns about these issues and I've done research to respond responsibly – that's what the Bible tells me to do in 1 Peter 3:15; it's what Thomas Jefferson said Americans must do in the first sentence of the Declaration of Independence. I wasn't asking any more of Khan than others have asked of me.

I posted my frustration that Khan's election was being treated as a litmus test for righteousness. "Marek," a Facebook friend who lives in England, chided me. "Religion plays far less of a role in British political life than in America," Marek tut-tutted. He argued that Khan's religion was not worthy of discussion, and that Khan is a model multiculturalist. Marek posted a photo of Khan standing next to a Christian cleric, and he reported that Khan voted for "marriage equality." Marek closed with, "I will forebear from commenting in depth on the irony of an American pontificating on racial tensions."

Khan-boosting like Marek's can be found all over the web. Again, like Marek, there is the competitive factor: Khan's election is an ornament showing that the English, unlike Americans, are not mired in racial strife. The single most disturbing factoid used to quash any serious discussion of Khan's historic win: Khan attended the UK's Holocaust memorial ceremony; therefore, he must be a really good guy.

Let's get serious. Ken Livingstone is the former mayor of London. He is a leader of the Labour Party. Last month Livingstone said that Hitler was a Zionist. He said this after Naz Shah, another Labour pol, was revealed to have posted on Facebook in 2014 that Jews should be expelled from the Middle East. The Labour Party, Khan's party, faces charges of being anti-Semitic.

What freshly-elected public official, especially under these circumstances, _wouldn't _attend the UK's official Holocaust memorial ceremony? Khan did something that is as necessary, normal, and tactically beneficial for a politician as kissing babies and eating rubber chicken. In any case, Khan's visit "unleashed an anti-Semitic twitter barrage," according to _Haaretz_. (_The Forward_ mostly likes Khan.)

Marek's comments praising Khan and pooh-poohing my desire for a deeper discussion of his election felt, to me, like the heavy hand of thought control. The official narrative: there is no tension between Muslims and non-Muslims in England. Anyone who even asks how Khan's religion affects the worldview of various demographic groups in the UK is race-baiting. There is nothing to see here. Move along.

I disagreed with Marek. I stated my disagreement in a series of photos. I posted a photo of Anjem Choudary. I posted a photo of Lee Rigby, in his scarlet uniform, holding his son, Jack. I posted a meme of mug shots of four of the Rotherham rapists. I posted a link to an article about an increase in attacks on Jews in London.

On April 11, 2016, ICM released the survey "What Muslims Really Think." One subsequent headline: "Jail Gays, Introduce Shariah."

...

The Facebook Wrath of Khan


----------



## Tommy Tainant

American_Jihad said:


> *The Facebook Wrath of Khan*
> * Trying to discuss Sadiq Khan's victory within 1984 conversational guidelines. *
> May 12, 2016
> Danusha V. Goska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 5, 2016, London elected Sadiq Khan its new mayor. Khan is a Muslim and the son of Pakistani immigrants. The anthropologist in me sought a thorough understanding of how this seismic shift was being received by England's Muslims and non-Muslims alike. I wanted to know what demographics supported Khan, who opposed him, and who took his victory as a serious blow. I wanted to know what significant statements Khan had made about his own history-making place in society.
> 
> I turned to NPR. In lieu of news, I heard a blast from a confetti cannon. NPR journalists are nothing if not expert at using every feature of their voice to instruct the listener in the correct response. Pauses, high pitch, sighs, monosyllables snippily clipped, all conduct the listener's progress as deftly and firmly as your tour guide at a super-max prison. This day the NPR announcer was giddy. Surely Khan's election was as worthy of unalloyed celebration as the rescue of a kitten from a well. It was as if Mayor Khan had saved Britain from a long, dark night in which only – ew, yuck – _Christians _had held office. Khan's election lifted some medieval curse.
> 
> I mentioned my frustration on Facebook: "Cairo, Egypt surprised the world today by electing a Christian Englishman as mayor. Next on NPR, we explore how this will impact the world's most populous Arab nation."
> 
> In that imaginary scenario, journalists would do the real work of exploring how millions of Muslim Arabs felt about being governed by a Christian Englishman. These Muslims would not be pressured to smile and announce their multiculturalism. They would not be shamed if they expressed anxiety. Reporters would merely take it down if their Muslim informants invoked the Crusades, colonialism, white supremacy, or Islamic sanctions against Muslims being ruled by Christians.
> 
> Demographers would astutely analyze population shifts, culture shifts, and the social anxiety that inevitably follow – as documented by Harvard's Robert Putnam and other social scientists. The information would be treated as a neutral commodity. There would be no badge of virtue in celebrating this English, Christian Cairo mayor, and no stigma or exclusion in questioning what his election means.
> 
> I'd like to hear a reporter calmly ask Khan, "How do you, a devout Muslim, understand _qisas_ and _diyya_? This system attributes a sliding scale of value to human beings, with Muslim males on the top and Pagan females at the bottom. How do you understand the Koran's command that Muslims not take Jews or Christians as friends? How, as mayor, will you navigate Islam's prohibitions surrounding men talking to women?"
> 
> I'm Polish, American, and Catholic. I get asked tougher questions regularly. Wake me up in the middle of the night, shine a light in my face, and ask me to give my position on the priest sex abuse crisis, the Inquisition, or Vietnam. I respect people's concerns about these issues and I've done research to respond responsibly – that's what the Bible tells me to do in 1 Peter 3:15; it's what Thomas Jefferson said Americans must do in the first sentence of the Declaration of Independence. I wasn't asking any more of Khan than others have asked of me.
> 
> I posted my frustration that Khan's election was being treated as a litmus test for righteousness. "Marek," a Facebook friend who lives in England, chided me. "Religion plays far less of a role in British political life than in America," Marek tut-tutted. He argued that Khan's religion was not worthy of discussion, and that Khan is a model multiculturalist. Marek posted a photo of Khan standing next to a Christian cleric, and he reported that Khan voted for "marriage equality." Marek closed with, "I will forebear from commenting in depth on the irony of an American pontificating on racial tensions."
> 
> Khan-boosting like Marek's can be found all over the web. Again, like Marek, there is the competitive factor: Khan's election is an ornament showing that the English, unlike Americans, are not mired in racial strife. The single most disturbing factoid used to quash any serious discussion of Khan's historic win: Khan attended the UK's Holocaust memorial ceremony; therefore, he must be a really good guy.
> 
> Let's get serious. Ken Livingstone is the former mayor of London. He is a leader of the Labour Party. Last month Livingstone said that Hitler was a Zionist. He said this after Naz Shah, another Labour pol, was revealed to have posted on Facebook in 2014 that Jews should be expelled from the Middle East. The Labour Party, Khan's party, faces charges of being anti-Semitic.
> 
> What freshly-elected public official, especially under these circumstances, _wouldn't _attend the UK's official Holocaust memorial ceremony? Khan did something that is as necessary, normal, and tactically beneficial for a politician as kissing babies and eating rubber chicken. In any case, Khan's visit "unleashed an anti-Semitic twitter barrage," according to _Haaretz_. (_The Forward_ mostly likes Khan.)
> 
> Marek's comments praising Khan and pooh-poohing my desire for a deeper discussion of his election felt, to me, like the heavy hand of thought control. The official narrative: there is no tension between Muslims and non-Muslims in England. Anyone who even asks how Khan's religion affects the worldview of various demographic groups in the UK is race-baiting. There is nothing to see here. Move along.
> 
> I disagreed with Marek. I stated my disagreement in a series of photos. I posted a photo of Anjem Choudary. I posted a photo of Lee Rigby, in his scarlet uniform, holding his son, Jack. I posted a meme of mug shots of four of the Rotherham rapists. I posted a link to an article about an increase in attacks on Jews in London.
> 
> On April 11, 2016, ICM released the survey "What Muslims Really Think." One subsequent headline: "Jail Gays, Introduce Shariah."
> 
> ...
> 
> The Facebook Wrath of Khan


You post these articles without comment. Are we meant to laugh or cry ?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Dear Mr. Ahmed Aboutaleb*
* An open letter to the Muslim mayor of Rotterdam. *
May 16, 2016
Frontpagemag.com





*Editor's Note: *The following is the translated text of an open letter to the Muslim mayor of Rotterdam in the Netherlands, which originally appeared on the Dutch Language website of journalist Joost Niemoller. The letter was translated by SimonXML, who provides a brief introductory note. 

[From Translator]

The Dutch do not have many journalists who speak out against Islam. Joost Niemoller is one. May 5th is Dutch Liberation Day. There is a big ceremony at the Dam in Amsterdam during which the King and all the various notables lay a wreath at the national monument. It’s kind of similar to the Cenotaph in London. This year, the 4/5 May Committee, who organize it all, invited Ahmed Aboutaleb – the Muslim mayor of Rotterdam to give the main speech. It was a dreadful piece of left-wing multicultural tripe, but this open letter published on Niemoller’s website says it far better than I ever could. I could not resist sharing it, so I have done a quick translation into English.

————————————

 Dear Mr Ahmed Aboutaleb,

I will introduce myself. My name is Jurrien Boiten and I am the grandson of J. H. Boiten, a resistance fighter from Assen who didn’t come home after World War II. Murdered by the Nazis in the Dora concentration camp. So I am one of the relatives of the survivors you briefly mentioned in your speech during the commemoration this year.

...

Unfortunately my misgivings came true.

Why was I so upset when your name was called? That has everything to do with your faith and everything you stand for. You are above all a practicing Muslim. Additionally, you are a representative of the multicultural society desired and acclaimed by the left. But above all because of your Muslim background, letting you give a speech during the commemoration for all the Jews murdered in our country during the war is trying to unite the irreconcilable. It’s like a convention of vegetarians where the president of the Association of Butchers as a speaker gives an impassioned speech against eating meat.

You want to live by the rules of the Koran. The Koran is, as you know, a book that oozes hatred of Jews and is full of prejudice about unbelievers. Even homosexuality is strictly forbidden in the Koran. The Koran in that sense is as bad as Mein Kampf. The Koran inspires the faithful to fight against any “infidel”. The barbarians of IS are the ultimate example of this. I am such an “infidel.” Your holy book calls for my destruction. And to this day you have never distanced yourself from that book. Indeed, it inspires you in your daily life.

...

You end with, “That’s why we remember.” Indeed WE commemorate. We, the white, native Dutch. Except for a few, immigrants were not present at the Dam to commemorate. And even though many have held a Dutch passport for generations, their absence proved once again that they do not identify with the history of our country and therefore not with the country itself. They consume our country and nothing more.

And that’s why I now wonder whether the ultimate sacrifice made by my grandfather and all those other, often nameless, resistance fighters for this country and its inhabitants was worth it. The legacy he and his comrades left us has been squandered and sold off by generations of politicians over the last thirty-five years. With, as sad highlight, the fact that you as a practicing Muslim may speak at our National Remembrance Day, at which upright Dutch people are dismissed as the new Nazis.

With best regards.

JHB

Dear Mr. Ahmed Aboutaleb


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslim Bomb Plot Terrorist Looking for a Job*
May 16, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Obama Inc. insists that Islamic terrorists suffer from "joblessness". Maybe they can help out Salahuddin al Britani, aka Richard Dart, a Muslim terrorist in the UK, currently in prison but looking for work if his parole kicks in.

Dart and fellow jihadists were seized plotting attacks on Royal Wootton Bassett — the Wiltshire town famed for its solemn homage when coffins of troops were flown home from Iraq and Afghanistan. The would-be killers also planned to target the London Stock Exchange and to murder MI5 and MI6 chiefs.

Cronies on the outside are so confident they are already lobbying prospective employers via social media. Their messages tell anyone interested in offering him a job: “CV available on request.”

That should be a great CV covering his transition from BBC guard to Jihadist to jailed terrorist. Not to mention advocate for conquering and Islamizing the UK.

...

Someone give this man a job. Maybe Al Qaeda can help. Or Obama.

Muslim Bomb Plot Terrorist Looking for a Job


----------



## Tommy Tainant

New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall


----------



## HenryBHough

Tommy Tainant said:


> There are some thick fuckers posting on this thread.



Thinking of yourself in the plural like that can be helped but probably only by going private.  National Health not likely to be of much assistance.


----------



## American_Jihad

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall


Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...


----------



## American_Jihad

*FROM BENGHAZI TO MANCHESTER*
*The UK’s dirty Libyan secret.*
May 30, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






...

The Didsbury Mosque based out of the former Albert Park Methodist Chapel is led by Imam Mustafa Graf who was accused of fighting in the Libyan Civil War. Graf had signed on to a petition to free “our brother Shaker Aamer”. Aamer is an Al Qaeda terrorist who had been held in Gitmo and had served under Ibn al-Sheikh al-Libi of the LIFG. In Manchester, Islamic terror begins and ends with the LIFG.

And not only in Manchester. Abdelhakim Belhadj, the Emir of the LIFG, was living in London. That’s also where the LIFG’s Al-Wasat propaganda newspaper was being published.

...

The Manchester Arena bombing is yet another lesson about the cost of collaborating with Islamic terrorists. It should end our support for LIFG Islamists, Libya Dawn and its puppet regime. LIFG and Libyan Muslim Brotherhood members operating in the US and the UK should be investigated and expelled.

Our death toll from the Libyan Islamist intervention stands at 27 dead and over a hundred injured. We must ensure that the girls who died in Manchester will be the last of our casualties in that Islamist war.

From Benghazi to Manchester


----------



## American_Jihad

If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...

*RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
*Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
June 5, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.

Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.

Other unarmed police officers ran away.

Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”

It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert. 

...

Run, Hide and Deny in London


----------



## American_Jihad

*THERESA MAY’S NEW APPROACH: MORE OF THE SAME*
*“Enough is enough,” she says after the London attacks, but clearly she wants more.*
June 5, 2017

Robert Spencer






The United Kingdom has just suffered its second major jihad massacre in as many weeks, and Prime Minister Theresa May, facing an unexpectedly tough electoral challenge, is talking tough. “It is time,” she proclaimed, “to say enough is enough….Our society should continue to function in accordance with our values but when it comes to taking on extremism and terrorism things need to change.”

Indeed they do. Nothing is clearer at this point than the catastrophic failure of the approach to jihad terrorism that May and her predecessors David Cameron, Gordon Brown, and Tony Blair have pursued since 9/11. For years, the British government has hounded, stigmatized, and demonized foes of jihad terror, falsely claiming that they represent a “far-right” equivalent to jihad terrorists, and has appeased and accommodated Muslim groups in Britain, many of which were by no stretch of the imagination “moderate,” and allowing numerous jihad preachers to operate without hindrance.

What has been the result? The jihad massacre at the Ariana Grande concert in Manchester in May, and Saturday night’s jihad attacks in London. And there is much, much more to come. The British government’s approach has failed so dismally that “when it comes to taking on extremism and terrorism things need to change” may be wisest thing Theresa May has ever said, or ever will say, during her tenure as Prime Minister.

...

Theresa May’s New Approach: More of the Same


----------



## Mindful

American_Jihad said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
Click to expand...


Multi culti has failed in Britain.

Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.

Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
Click to expand...

Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
Click to expand...


Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.

They're okay, aren't they?


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
Click to expand...

I am sure they are less violent.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

American_Jihad said:


> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London


What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.

*Other unarmed police officers ran away.*

There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.

What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
Click to expand...


Maybe this is why Jihadis attack soft targets. Unarmed police and general population.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Facebook Wrath of Khan*
> * Trying to discuss Sadiq Khan's victory within 1984 conversational guidelines. *
> May 12, 2016
> Danusha V. Goska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 5, 2016, London elected Sadiq Khan its new mayor. Khan is a Muslim and the son of Pakistani immigrants. The anthropologist in me sought a thorough understanding of how this seismic shift was being received by England's Muslims and non-Muslims alike. I wanted to know what demographics supported Khan, who opposed him, and who took his victory as a serious blow. I wanted to know what significant statements Khan had made about his own history-making place in society.
> 
> I turned to NPR. In lieu of news, I heard a blast from a confetti cannon. NPR journalists are nothing if not expert at using every feature of their voice to instruct the listener in the correct response. Pauses, high pitch, sighs, monosyllables snippily clipped, all conduct the listener's progress as deftly and firmly as your tour guide at a super-max prison. This day the NPR announcer was giddy. Surely Khan's election was as worthy of unalloyed celebration as the rescue of a kitten from a well. It was as if Mayor Khan had saved Britain from a long, dark night in which only – ew, yuck – _Christians _had held office. Khan's election lifted some medieval curse.
> 
> I mentioned my frustration on Facebook: "Cairo, Egypt surprised the world today by electing a Christian Englishman as mayor. Next on NPR, we explore how this will impact the world's most populous Arab nation."
> 
> In that imaginary scenario, journalists would do the real work of exploring how millions of Muslim Arabs felt about being governed by a Christian Englishman. These Muslims would not be pressured to smile and announce their multiculturalism. They would not be shamed if they expressed anxiety. Reporters would merely take it down if their Muslim informants invoked the Crusades, colonialism, white supremacy, or Islamic sanctions against Muslims being ruled by Christians.
> 
> Demographers would astutely analyze population shifts, culture shifts, and the social anxiety that inevitably follow – as documented by Harvard's Robert Putnam and other social scientists. The information would be treated as a neutral commodity. There would be no badge of virtue in celebrating this English, Christian Cairo mayor, and no stigma or exclusion in questioning what his election means.
> 
> I'd like to hear a reporter calmly ask Khan, "How do you, a devout Muslim, understand _qisas_ and _diyya_? This system attributes a sliding scale of value to human beings, with Muslim males on the top and Pagan females at the bottom. How do you understand the Koran's command that Muslims not take Jews or Christians as friends? How, as mayor, will you navigate Islam's prohibitions surrounding men talking to women?"
> 
> I'm Polish, American, and Catholic. I get asked tougher questions regularly. Wake me up in the middle of the night, shine a light in my face, and ask me to give my position on the priest sex abuse crisis, the Inquisition, or Vietnam. I respect people's concerns about these issues and I've done research to respond responsibly – that's what the Bible tells me to do in 1 Peter 3:15; it's what Thomas Jefferson said Americans must do in the first sentence of the Declaration of Independence. I wasn't asking any more of Khan than others have asked of me.
> 
> I posted my frustration that Khan's election was being treated as a litmus test for righteousness. "Marek," a Facebook friend who lives in England, chided me. "Religion plays far less of a role in British political life than in America," Marek tut-tutted. He argued that Khan's religion was not worthy of discussion, and that Khan is a model multiculturalist. Marek posted a photo of Khan standing next to a Christian cleric, and he reported that Khan voted for "marriage equality." Marek closed with, "I will forebear from commenting in depth on the irony of an American pontificating on racial tensions."
> 
> Khan-boosting like Marek's can be found all over the web. Again, like Marek, there is the competitive factor: Khan's election is an ornament showing that the English, unlike Americans, are not mired in racial strife. The single most disturbing factoid used to quash any serious discussion of Khan's historic win: Khan attended the UK's Holocaust memorial ceremony; therefore, he must be a really good guy.
> 
> Let's get serious. Ken Livingstone is the former mayor of London. He is a leader of the Labour Party. Last month Livingstone said that Hitler was a Zionist. He said this after Naz Shah, another Labour pol, was revealed to have posted on Facebook in 2014 that Jews should be expelled from the Middle East. The Labour Party, Khan's party, faces charges of being anti-Semitic.
> 
> What freshly-elected public official, especially under these circumstances, _wouldn't _attend the UK's official Holocaust memorial ceremony? Khan did something that is as necessary, normal, and tactically beneficial for a politician as kissing babies and eating rubber chicken. In any case, Khan's visit "unleashed an anti-Semitic twitter barrage," according to _Haaretz_. (_The Forward_ mostly likes Khan.)
> 
> Marek's comments praising Khan and pooh-poohing my desire for a deeper discussion of his election felt, to me, like the heavy hand of thought control. The official narrative: there is no tension between Muslims and non-Muslims in England. Anyone who even asks how Khan's religion affects the worldview of various demographic groups in the UK is race-baiting. There is nothing to see here. Move along.
> 
> I disagreed with Marek. I stated my disagreement in a series of photos. I posted a photo of Anjem Choudary. I posted a photo of Lee Rigby, in his scarlet uniform, holding his son, Jack. I posted a meme of mug shots of four of the Rotherham rapists. I posted a link to an article about an increase in attacks on Jews in London.
> 
> On April 11, 2016, ICM released the survey "What Muslims Really Think." One subsequent headline: "Jail Gays, Introduce Shariah."
> 
> ...
> 
> The Facebook Wrath of Khan
> 
> 
> 
> You post these articles without comment. Are we meant to laugh or cry ?
Click to expand...


You do what you want; something you lefties don't understand!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
Click to expand...




> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*



London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report

Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
Click to expand...


DemoKKKrat neighbourhooded?

Greg


----------



## Cellblock2429

Indofred said:


> The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fair, Israel is ugly and violent.
Click to expand...


/---- There are no haters like Jew haters like you


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

British police run to trouble. Not away from it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Moonglow

gtopa1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DemoKKKrat neighbourhooded?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Solid GOP...


----------



## 007

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

And only 10% of them have a gun.

Guarantee they're on the way to changing that.

Guarantee the UK people are more and more wanting their guns back too.


----------



## Mindful

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only 10% of them have a gun.
> 
> Guarantee they're on the way to changing that.
> 
> Guarantee the UK people are more and more wanting their guns back too.
Click to expand...


The British won't want that.

Though I do think the police should be armed. We're living in different times now.


----------



## Cellblock2429

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only 10% of them have a gun.
> 
> Guarantee they're on the way to changing that.
> 
> Guarantee the UK people are more and more wanting their guns back too.
Click to expand...

 /----- Interesting article on the British gun ban after WWI and at the start of WW2
In the dark days following the British Expeditionary Force's evacuation from Dunkirk in 1940, Great Britain was a nation virtually disarmed. And not just by the need to abandon equipment on France's beaches to save British "Tommies" to fight another day, but by the policies of its own government. The days of devotion to civilian markmanship, "volunteer rifle clubs" and the idea that there should be "a rifle in every cottage," as proposed by the Prime Minister Marquis of Salisbury in 1900, had given way to restrictive gun control laws that required subjects to demonstrate "good reason" to merely obtain a handgun or rifle. So with Hitler's legions poised to cross the English Channel, the British people were defended by an ill-equipped and defeated army and a "Home Guard" armed with little more than sporting shotguns and pikes.

Help for the beleaguered nation came from both the American government and from the American people, the latter through the "American Committee for Defense of British Homes." In late 1940, the committee sent an urgent appeal -- which, of course, appeared in American Rifleman -- for Americans to send "Pistols - Rifles - Revolvers - Shotguns - Binoculars" because "British civilians, faced with the threat of invasion, desperately need arms for the defense of their homes." Thousands of arms were collected and sent to England, one of which was a .30-'06 Model 1903 target rifle owned by Major John W. Hession. Hession was one of the pre-eminent highpower rifle target shooters of his day, and he used that rifle to win Olympic gold at Bisley Camp in England in 1908. The rifle, unlike the majority sent, was returned and can now be viewed int he national Firearms Museum.

The U.S. Government responded to Britain's peril as well with passage of the Lend-Lease Act in March 1941. Almost immediately, quantities of "U.S. Rifle, Cal. .30, M1" were on their way across the Atlantic, and those guns are the subject of an article by noted M1 Garand historian Scott Duff starting on p. 42. The "British Garands" have an interesting history but the importance of arming the British at that time is made clear by the fact that the rapidly growing U.S. Army itself did not have sufficient numbers of the then-new M1 Garands. Winston Churchill wrote in _Their Finest Hour_: "When the ships from America approached our shores with their priceless arms, special trains were waiting in all ports to receive their cargoes. The Home Guard in every county, in every village, sat up through the night to receive them. ... By the end of July we were an armed nation ... ."

Now, sadly, Britain is again a disarmed nation, where even Olympic athletes wanting to represent their country cannot own a handgun and where an act of self-defense can land a subject in jail. As with virtually all rifles and handguns, those likely few remaining guns sent to England in its time of desperate need have been confiscated and destroyed. Despite the very near enslavement of England being so close a mere six decades ago, the lesson of the false promises of gun control and personal disarmament were not learned.

Sincerely, ... Mark A Keefe, IV -- Editor 
Send A Gun To Defend A British Home ... Pistols - Rifles - Revolvers - Shotguns - Binoculars


----------



## Mindful

The third issue of the Islamic State’s propaganda magazine Rumiyah attacks as traitors to Islam the Muslim Brotherhood and Turkey. The issue includes a written message by ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and detailed instructions about the best way to carry out a terrorist attack with a truck.

Rumiyah continues with an obituary for a dead fighter and exhortations to monotheism and obedience to the Islamic State. They also chronicle the career of the medieval Iranian monarch Sultan Mahmud al-Ghaznawi, praising him for his invasions of Hindu India.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> The third issue of the Islamic State’s propaganda magazine Rumiyah attacks as traitors to Islam the Muslim Brotherhood and Turkey. The issue includes a written message by ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and detailed instructions about the best way to carry out a terrorist attack with a truck.
> 
> Rumiyah continues with an obituary for a dead fighter and exhortations to monotheism and obedience to the Islamic State. They also chronicle the career of the medieval Iranian monarch Sultan Mahmud al-Ghaznawi, praising him for his invasions of Hindu India.




     I googled to find out if  the good "sultan Mahumud"    was a shiite since I thought it odd that ISIS
would write nicely about a Shiite----------it turns out that  MAHMUD was a fairy   (in the sense of being
a gay sultan)       He was a  SUNNI-------a GAY SUNNI SULTAN         I wonder if  al baghdaddy knows

I


----------



## American_Jihad

Tommy Tainant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Facebook Wrath of Khan*
> * Trying to discuss Sadiq Khan's victory within 1984 conversational guidelines. *
> May 12, 2016
> Danusha V. Goska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 5, 2016, London elected Sadiq Khan its new mayor. Khan is a Muslim and the son of Pakistani immigrants. The anthropologist in me sought a thorough understanding of how this seismic shift was being received by England's Muslims and non-Muslims alike. I wanted to know what demographics supported Khan, who opposed him, and who took his victory as a serious blow. I wanted to know what significant statements Khan had made about his own history-making place in society.
> 
> I turned to NPR. In lieu of news, I heard a blast from a confetti cannon. NPR journalists are nothing if not expert at using every feature of their voice to instruct the listener in the correct response. Pauses, high pitch, sighs, monosyllables snippily clipped, all conduct the listener's progress as deftly and firmly as your tour guide at a super-max prison. This day the NPR announcer was giddy. Surely Khan's election was as worthy of unalloyed celebration as the rescue of a kitten from a well. It was as if Mayor Khan had saved Britain from a long, dark night in which only – ew, yuck – _Christians _had held office. Khan's election lifted some medieval curse.
> 
> I mentioned my frustration on Facebook: "Cairo, Egypt surprised the world today by electing a Christian Englishman as mayor. Next on NPR, we explore how this will impact the world's most populous Arab nation."
> 
> In that imaginary scenario, journalists would do the real work of exploring how millions of Muslim Arabs felt about being governed by a Christian Englishman. These Muslims would not be pressured to smile and announce their multiculturalism. They would not be shamed if they expressed anxiety. Reporters would merely take it down if their Muslim informants invoked the Crusades, colonialism, white supremacy, or Islamic sanctions against Muslims being ruled by Christians.
> 
> Demographers would astutely analyze population shifts, culture shifts, and the social anxiety that inevitably follow – as documented by Harvard's Robert Putnam and other social scientists. The information would be treated as a neutral commodity. There would be no badge of virtue in celebrating this English, Christian Cairo mayor, and no stigma or exclusion in questioning what his election means.
> 
> I'd like to hear a reporter calmly ask Khan, "How do you, a devout Muslim, understand _qisas_ and _diyya_? This system attributes a sliding scale of value to human beings, with Muslim males on the top and Pagan females at the bottom. How do you understand the Koran's command that Muslims not take Jews or Christians as friends? How, as mayor, will you navigate Islam's prohibitions surrounding men talking to women?"
> 
> I'm Polish, American, and Catholic. I get asked tougher questions regularly. Wake me up in the middle of the night, shine a light in my face, and ask me to give my position on the priest sex abuse crisis, the Inquisition, or Vietnam. I respect people's concerns about these issues and I've done research to respond responsibly – that's what the Bible tells me to do in 1 Peter 3:15; it's what Thomas Jefferson said Americans must do in the first sentence of the Declaration of Independence. I wasn't asking any more of Khan than others have asked of me.
> 
> I posted my frustration that Khan's election was being treated as a litmus test for righteousness. "Marek," a Facebook friend who lives in England, chided me. "Religion plays far less of a role in British political life than in America," Marek tut-tutted. He argued that Khan's religion was not worthy of discussion, and that Khan is a model multiculturalist. Marek posted a photo of Khan standing next to a Christian cleric, and he reported that Khan voted for "marriage equality." Marek closed with, "I will forebear from commenting in depth on the irony of an American pontificating on racial tensions."
> 
> Khan-boosting like Marek's can be found all over the web. Again, like Marek, there is the competitive factor: Khan's election is an ornament showing that the English, unlike Americans, are not mired in racial strife. The single most disturbing factoid used to quash any serious discussion of Khan's historic win: Khan attended the UK's Holocaust memorial ceremony; therefore, he must be a really good guy.
> 
> Let's get serious. Ken Livingstone is the former mayor of London. He is a leader of the Labour Party. Last month Livingstone said that Hitler was a Zionist. He said this after Naz Shah, another Labour pol, was revealed to have posted on Facebook in 2014 that Jews should be expelled from the Middle East. The Labour Party, Khan's party, faces charges of being anti-Semitic.
> 
> What freshly-elected public official, especially under these circumstances, _wouldn't _attend the UK's official Holocaust memorial ceremony? Khan did something that is as necessary, normal, and tactically beneficial for a politician as kissing babies and eating rubber chicken. In any case, Khan's visit "unleashed an anti-Semitic twitter barrage," according to _Haaretz_. (_The Forward_ mostly likes Khan.)
> 
> Marek's comments praising Khan and pooh-poohing my desire for a deeper discussion of his election felt, to me, like the heavy hand of thought control. The official narrative: there is no tension between Muslims and non-Muslims in England. Anyone who even asks how Khan's religion affects the worldview of various demographic groups in the UK is race-baiting. There is nothing to see here. Move along.
> 
> I disagreed with Marek. I stated my disagreement in a series of photos. I posted a photo of Anjem Choudary. I posted a photo of Lee Rigby, in his scarlet uniform, holding his son, Jack. I posted a meme of mug shots of four of the Rotherham rapists. I posted a link to an article about an increase in attacks on Jews in London.
> 
> On April 11, 2016, ICM released the survey "What Muslims Really Think." One subsequent headline: "Jail Gays, Introduce Shariah."
> 
> ...
> 
> The Facebook Wrath of Khan
> 
> 
> 
> You post these articles without comment. Are we meant to laugh or cry ?
Click to expand...

You don't need me to lead you by the nose do yeah...


----------



## American_Jihad

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
Click to expand...

Like MS13...


----------



## Moonglow

American_Jihad said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like MS13...
Click to expand...

Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.


----------



## American_Jihad

Tommy Tainant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
Click to expand...

Here yeah go...




...


----------



## American_Jihad

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

If your friends with the guns are coming in you get the fuck out the way, no sense in getting killed, common sense unless your a libtart...


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
Click to expand...


Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
> a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
> fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS
Click to expand...

And a little Cosa Nostra.


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
> a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
> fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a little Cosa Nostra.
Click to expand...


just a little family enterprise------somehow it got a bad rep


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> 
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
> a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
> fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a little Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just a little family enterprise------somehow it got a bad rep
Click to expand...

Seems legit to me...But they won't let me join..


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
> a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
> fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a little Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just a little family enterprise------somehow it got a bad rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems legit to me...But they won't let me join..
Click to expand...


are you Italian and do you repudiate Satan and all is works?


----------



## Mindful

American_Jihad said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your friends with the guns are coming in you get the fuck out the way, no sense in getting killed, common sense unless your a libtart...
Click to expand...


I can't believe one of the perps had been a train driver on the London Underground. Another, a pastry cook.


----------



## irosie91

why would a pastry cook want to die?


----------



## American_Jihad

Mindful said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your friends with the guns are coming in you get the fuck out the way, no sense in getting killed, common sense unless your a libtart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe one of the perps had been a train driver on the London Underground. Another, a pastry cook.
Click to expand...

Could have done more damage, could have crashed a train or put poison in food. They wanted to make headlines and die martyrs and meet MooHamMud in hell...


----------



## American_Jihad

irosie91 said:


> why would a pastry cook want to die?


_People kept ordering pork tenderloin wrapped in a puff pastry..._


----------



## Mindful

American_Jihad said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your friends with the guns are coming in you get the fuck out the way, no sense in getting killed, common sense unless your a libtart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe one of the perps had been a train driver on the London Underground. Another, a pastry cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could have done more damage, could have crashed a train or put poison in food. They wanted to make headlines and die martyrs and meet MooHamMud in hell...
Click to expand...


Scary scenarios.

I could hardly believe Theresa May coming out with the 'forbidden words' Islamist terrorism during her latest speech. Actually named and shamed it. In PC UK

And Sadiq Khan says London is the safest city in the world!!!


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Moonglow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah well. The Peruvians are moving in now.
> 
> They're okay, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure they are less violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
Click to expand...


OK. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like MS13...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get rid of Sicilians while we are at it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sicilian immigrants brought----to the USA-----DA PIZZA -----~~~~~la la when the moon hits your eye like
> a big pizza pie ----DAT'S AMORE'.       Sicilian immigrants to the USA  know how to cultivate tomatoes and
> fig trees. and grapes--------THEY ARE PRECIOUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a little Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just a little family enterprise------somehow it got a bad rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems legit to me...But they won't let me join..
Click to expand...

Me either!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Moonglow said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> Enlightened Mayor sends out a message of tolerance.
> New Mayor of London Sadiq Khan flies rainbow flag from City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he want's to be like the obongo who gayenized/pussified America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multi culti has failed in Britain.
> 
> Now Germany is going all out to try the experiment.
> 
> Next week: An Afro-Deutsche Fest down by the Rhine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, had that happened here they'd be stringin' Muslims up in trees for Halloween decorations, they would be skeletons by October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DemoKKKrat neighbourhooded?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid GOP...
Click to expand...


Remnant DemoKKKrat neighbourhoodeds.

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
Click to expand...



someone called in an order for a pizza?


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going to survive you have to crush the left and do a lot of deportations...
> 
> *RUN, HIDE AND DENY IN LONDON*
> *Islamic terrorism has no religion even when it’s shouting, “This is for Islam.”*
> June 5, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Muslim terrorists rampaged around London, Met police debuted the new “Run, Hide and Tell” program. But instead some Londoners chose to stand and fight. They fought with pint glasses and barstools as the Muslim killers shouting, “This is for Allah” stabbed women in trendy eateries.
> 
> Some drivers tried to ram the killers. An unarmed police officer attacked the terrorists with a baton. An off-duty police officer tackled one of the Muslim terrorists. Both men were severely wounded.
> 
> Other unarmed police officers ran away.
> 
> Met counter-terrorism chief Mark Rowley sympathetically noted that, "If someone acts on instinct and perhaps decides to fight because they have no choice, we would never criticise them for that.”
> 
> It was kind of him not to criticize those Londoners who reacted with their base instincts and tried to fight the Muslim killers instead of running, hiding and telling, then reemerging for a vigil or a concert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Run, Hide and Deny in London
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
Click to expand...


I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it. 

Greg.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gtopa1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shocking piece of garbage this article is.
> 
> *Other unarmed police officers ran away.*
> 
> There is no proof that this happened and its a disgusting slur an a group of brave men.
> 
> What it actually consists of is - fake news. A sly little dig in support of a nutty pro gun agenda. Makes me want to vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian reporter *Lisa O’Carroll* is at Borough Market, where she says multiple stabbings have been reported:
> 
> Witnesses said they saw two men stabbing people outside the well-known Roast restaurant in Borough market. A chef from the nearby Fish restaurant said: “I saw two guys with big knives downstairs outside Roast. They were stabbing people.* The police were running away, they were community police. They were normal officers, they were running away.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
Click to expand...

No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> London Bridge Jihad Attacks: "Police were running away" - Geller Report
> 
> Seems the Guardian is the source of the news...or A source.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?
Click to expand...


   The truth?
I know you liberals fear that.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British police run to trouble. Not away from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth?
> I know you liberals fear that.....
Click to expand...

Shouldnt I be keen to show up the police ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; but the Guardian said otherwise. The simple explanation; ushering defenseless people away. After all, the Guardian wouldn't lie about Police, would they? Police in a blanket and all that?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth?
> I know you liberals fear that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldnt I be keen to show up the police ?
Click to expand...


   You should be for the truth no matter the outcome.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine that it was a chaotic situation. Perhaps they were responding to another call ? I dont know .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth?
> I know you liberals fear that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldnt I be keen to show up the police ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be for the truth no matter the outcome.
Click to expand...

Not if I am a liberal according to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for it but the Guardian didn't give it.
> 
> Greg.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt. But that girl was just reporting what she could see. I cant see any paper having the appetite to look into it in any depth. What is the best you are going to get ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth?
> I know you liberals fear that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldnt I be keen to show up the police ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be for the truth no matter the outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if I am a liberal according to you.
Click to expand...


  Thanks for the confirmation....


----------



## American_Jihad

*WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’*
*Clueless mayor has no answer.*
6.6.2017 

News

Trey Sanchez 


We haven’t often praised Piers Morgan here on TruthRevolt, but we aren’t above giving credit where credit is due. His interview with Londonistan Mayor Sadiq Khan on _Good Morning Britain_ gets a big thumbs up from us.

Morgan and his female co-host were relentless in cornering Khan on why jihadists are constantly let back in the UK and no one seems to know where they are. Morgan repeatedly asked the mayor beyond his talking points, “Where are they?”

A highlight from Morgan was when he said:

...

Right on, Morgan.

WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> *WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’*
> *Clueless mayor has no answer.*
> 6.6.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> We haven’t often praised Piers Morgan here on TruthRevolt, but we aren’t above giving credit where credit is due. His interview with Londonistan Mayor Sadiq Khan on _Good Morning Britain_ gets a big thumbs up from us.
> 
> Morgan and his female co-host were relentless in cornering Khan on why jihadists are constantly let back in the UK and no one seems to know where they are. Morgan repeatedly asked the mayor beyond his talking points, “Where are they?”
> 
> A highlight from Morgan was when he said:
> 
> ...
> 
> Right on, Morgan.
> 
> WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’


Piers Morgan is an idiot, period. Amongst other things he has absolutely no idea of the duties and responsibilities of the Mayor of London. This was just a pathetic swipe to deflect attention from the fact that the Tories under Teresa may had cut spending to dangerous levels in the Metropolitan (and other) Police services. Monitoring "Jihadis" returning to the UK is the responsibility of the Security Services who answer to the UK government, not to the Mayor of London. Piers Morgan should have been asking these questions to the Prime Minister or the Home Secretary.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’*
> *Clueless mayor has no answer.*
> 6.6.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> We haven’t often praised Piers Morgan here on TruthRevolt, but we aren’t above giving credit where credit is due. His interview with Londonistan Mayor Sadiq Khan on _Good Morning Britain_ gets a big thumbs up from us.
> 
> Morgan and his female co-host were relentless in cornering Khan on why jihadists are constantly let back in the UK and no one seems to know where they are. Morgan repeatedly asked the mayor beyond his talking points, “Where are they?”
> 
> A highlight from Morgan was when he said:
> 
> ...
> 
> Right on, Morgan.
> 
> WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’
> 
> 
> 
> Piers Morgan is an idiot, period. Amongst other things he has absolutely no idea of the duties and responsibilities of the Mayor of London. This was just a pathetic swipe to deflect attention from the fact that the Tories under Teresa may had cut spending to dangerous levels in the Metropolitan (and other) Police services. Monitoring "Jihadis" returning to the UK is the responsibility of the Security Services who answer to the UK government, not to the Mayor of London. Piers Morgan should have been asking these questions to the Prime Minister or the Home Secretary.
Click to expand...

There is a huge gap in peoples knowledge regarding this sort of thing. Khan should be kicking up more of a stink on this issue.


----------



## American_Jihad

Challenger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’*
> *Clueless mayor has no answer.*
> 6.6.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> We haven’t often praised Piers Morgan here on TruthRevolt, but we aren’t above giving credit where credit is due. His interview with Londonistan Mayor Sadiq Khan on _Good Morning Britain_ gets a big thumbs up from us.
> 
> Morgan and his female co-host were relentless in cornering Khan on why jihadists are constantly let back in the UK and no one seems to know where they are. Morgan repeatedly asked the mayor beyond his talking points, “Where are they?”
> 
> A highlight from Morgan was when he said:
> 
> ...
> 
> Right on, Morgan.
> 
> WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’
> 
> 
> 
> Piers Morgan is an idiot, period. Amongst other things he has absolutely no idea of the duties and responsibilities of the Mayor of London. This was just a pathetic swipe to deflect attention from the fact that the Tories under Teresa may had cut spending to dangerous levels in the Metropolitan (and other) Police services. Monitoring "Jihadis" returning to the UK is the responsibility of the Security Services who answer to the UK government, not to the Mayor of London. Piers Morgan should have been asking these questions to the Prime Minister or the Home Secretary.
Click to expand...

That F-ing khan should be the mayor of NO GO ZONES only. F him and all those that support him. If I lived in london I would dump my bacon grease in the no go zones...


----------



## Dan Stubbs

American_Jihad said:


> *Bye-Bye London*
> 
> January 23, 2013
> By Caroline Glick
> 
> In an interview with Haaretz in November 2010, British novelist Martin Amis said the following about discussions of Israel in his motherland:
> 
> _I live in a mildly anti-Semitic country, and Europe is mildly anti-Semitic, and they hold Israel to a higher moral standard than its neighbors. If you bring up Israel in a public meeting in England, the whole atmosphere changes. The standard left-wing person never feels more comfortable than when attacking Israel. Because they are the only foreigners you can attack. Everyone else is protected by having dark skin, or colonial history, or something. But you can attack Israel. And the atmosphere becomes very unpleasant. It is traditional, snobbish, British anti-Semitism combined with present-day circumstances._
> 
> After participating last week in a debate in London about Israeli communities beyond the 1949 armistice lines organized by the self-consciously pretentious Intelligence Squared debating society, I can now say from personal experience that Amis is correct. *The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.*
> ...
> 
> One positive note, I had a breakfast discussion last Wednesday morning with activists from the Zionist Federation of Britain. The people I met are committed, warm, hardworking Zionists. I wish them all the best, and mainly that means, that I hope that these wonderful people and their families make aliyah.
> 
> While their work is worthwhile, there is no future for Jews in England.
> 
> Bye-Bye London


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’*
> *Clueless mayor has no answer.*
> 6.6.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> We haven’t often praised Piers Morgan here on TruthRevolt, but we aren’t above giving credit where credit is due. His interview with Londonistan Mayor Sadiq Khan on _Good Morning Britain_ gets a big thumbs up from us.
> 
> Morgan and his female co-host were relentless in cornering Khan on why jihadists are constantly let back in the UK and no one seems to know where they are. Morgan repeatedly asked the mayor beyond his talking points, “Where are they?”
> 
> A highlight from Morgan was when he said:
> 
> ...
> 
> Right on, Morgan.
> 
> WATCH: Piers Morgan Grills Mayor Khan on Jihadis Coming to UK: ‘Where are They?’
> 
> 
> 
> Piers Morgan is an idiot, period. Amongst other things he has absolutely no idea of the duties and responsibilities of the Mayor of London. This was just a pathetic swipe to deflect attention from the fact that the Tories under Teresa may had cut spending to dangerous levels in the Metropolitan (and other) Police services. Monitoring "Jihadis" returning to the UK is the responsibility of the Security Services who answer to the UK government, not to the Mayor of London. Piers Morgan should have been asking these questions to the Prime Minister or the Home Secretary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That F-ing khan should be the mayor of NO GO ZONES only. F him and all those that support him. If I lived in london I would dump my bacon grease in the no go zones...
Click to expand...

Feel free, good luck finding those "no go zones"


----------



## American_Jihad

*UK PUT 5-YEAR-OLD CHRISTIAN GIRL INTO ISLAMIST FOSTER HOMES*
August 29, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





And yes, unsurprisingly, this is another story from the Emirate of Tower Hamlets.

...

A British foster family could have been found. But it is the Emirate of Tower Hamlets. And given a few years, there would have been a "family vacation" from which the girl never returned. And a Bangladeshi clan in Tower Hamlets would have had a new Mercedes. And that's the best case scenario. The Islamic sex grooming scandals provide plenty of fodder for worst case scenarios.

But an investigation has been launched.

...

UK Put 5-Year-Old Christian Girl Into Islamist Foster Homes


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> *UK PUT 5-YEAR-OLD CHRISTIAN GIRL INTO ISLAMIST FOSTER HOMES*
> August 29, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, unsurprisingly, this is another story from the Emirate of Tower Hamlets.
> 
> ...
> 
> A British foster family could have been found. But it is the Emirate of Tower Hamlets. And given a few years, there would have been a "family vacation" from which the girl never returned. And a Bangladeshi clan in Tower Hamlets would have had a new Mercedes. And that's the best case scenario. The Islamic sex grooming scandals provide plenty of fodder for worst case scenarios.
> 
> But an investigation has been launched.
> 
> ...
> 
> UK Put 5-Year-Old Christian Girl Into Islamist Foster Homes



*sigh*

"A spokesperson for Tower Hamlets council said: “While we cannot go into details of a case that would identify a child in foster care, there are inaccuracies in the reporting of it. For example, *the child is in fact fostered by an English-speaking family of mixed race in this temporary placement.* We would like to give more details but we are legally restricted to do so.”

Next.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

'Christian' foster girl moved to Muslim grandmother's home

A Christian child from a Muslim family.
Diversity at its best.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> 'Christian' foster girl moved to Muslim grandmother's home
> 
> A Christian child from a Muslim family.
> Diversity at its best.


/----/ Now they can put the infidel in the sex trade market.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Katzndogz said:


> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.



Guess what has begun in the USA also......?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
Click to expand...

What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
Click to expand...

/----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
Click to expand...


shit like you


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
Click to expand...


Probably "Reds under the bed" and probably before that, "Injuns in the woodpile"


----------



## Challenger

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
Click to expand...

Clearly this guy's never been to London...


----------



## Challenger

Update on this non-story:

Some of the Times reports and subsequent coverage in the Daily Mail have been seized upon by far-right activists including the former English Defence League leader Tommy Robinson, as well as Britain First and the EDL.

It also emerged that the Daily Mail and Mail Online used an altered image to illustrate the story in web and print coverage on Tuesday. The original image of a couple in Islamic dress with a child was originally captioned “happiness couple in Dubai park” but was amended to cover the woman’s face with a veil. The online version was later altered to pixelate the woman’s face.

The two papers could face an investigation into their reporting of the story by Ipso, the newspaper regulator, after complaints were made about their coverage. The Times has attracted 10 complaints regarding its articles and the Mail has generated six. Both newspapers have been approached for comment.

A spokesperson for Tower Hamlets council said: “We welcome the decision by the family court to publish the case management order from yesterday. It supports our position that we always had the child’s best interests at heart and it was Tower Hamlets council’s proposal to have the child moved to the care of her grandmother.

Child in fostering row 'should live with non-practising Muslim' grandmother


----------



## Cellblock2429

Challenger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
Click to expand...

/----/ Clearly I have. 
In each country, the wage earner takes home the following proportion of his or her salary.

Italy - 50.59% (takes home $202,360 out of $400,000 salary)
India - 54.90%
United Kingdom -57.28%
France - 58.10%
Canada -58.13%
Japan - 58.68%
Australia- 59.30%
United States - 60.45% (based on New York state tax)


----------



## Challenger

Cellblock2429 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Clearly I have.
> In each country, the wage earner takes home the following proportion of his or her salary.
> 
> Italy - 50.59% (takes home $202,360 out of $400,000 salary)
> India - 54.90%
> United Kingdom -57.28%
> France - 58.10%
> Canada -58.13%
> Japan - 58.68%
> Australia- 59.30%
> United States - 60.45% (based on New York state tax)
Click to expand...


Gosh, and what percentage of that salary is spent on healthcare insurance? You can take a further 10% off that figure according to this study Study: Americans spending 10 percent of income on health insurance, brings you down to the same level as Italy more or less...

...but this has nothing to do with the alleged "Mooslim Invasion!!!"


----------



## Challenger

Challenger said:


> Clearly this guy's never been to London...





Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Clearly I have.



My point here was that London is the home of tax evaders and avoiders in the UK..there and Essex in general.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
Click to expand...

Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
Click to expand...

/----/ Libtards claim there are no Muslime Only zones.


----------



## montelatici

Cellblock2429 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Clearly I have.
> In each country, the wage earner takes home the following proportion of his or her salary.
> 
> Italy - 50.59% (takes home $202,360 out of $400,000 salary)
> India - 54.90%
> United Kingdom -57.28%
> France - 58.10%
> Canada -58.13%
> Japan - 58.68%
> Australia- 59.30%
> United States - 60.45% (based on New York state tax)
Click to expand...


And, in Italy university is basically free, healthcare is free and almost everyone has 6 weeks annual leave.


----------



## Cellblock2429

montelatici said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Clearly I have.
> In each country, the wage earner takes home the following proportion of his or her salary.
> 
> Italy - 50.59% (takes home $202,360 out of $400,000 salary)
> India - 54.90%
> United Kingdom -57.28%
> France - 58.10%
> Canada -58.13%
> Japan - 58.68%
> Australia- 59.30%
> United States - 60.45% (based on New York state tax)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, in Italy university is basically free, healthcare is free and almost everyone has 6 weeks annual leave.
Click to expand...

/---- Basically free? How do they get all those professors and staff to work for free? No electric or water bills? The publishers just send thousands of text books at no charge??? WOW free is great.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Cellblock2429 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Clearly I have.
> In each country, the wage earner takes home the following proportion of his or her salary.
> 
> Italy - 50.59% (takes home $202,360 out of $400,000 salary)
> India - 54.90%
> United Kingdom -57.28%
> France - 58.10%
> Canada -58.13%
> Japan - 58.68%
> Australia- 59.30%
> United States - 60.45% (based on New York state tax)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, in Italy university is basically free, healthcare is free and almost everyone has 6 weeks annual leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Basically free? How do they get all those professors and staff to work for free? No electric or water bills? The publishers just send thousands of text books at no charge??? WOW free is great.
Click to expand...


You dont seem to understand "free". Free is "free" at the point of delivery. You are not charged when you go to the Dr. You pay for it upfront through the taxation system. As it should be in a civilised society.

I do also need to point out the bleeding obvious.

Your fellow posters are schooling you. Take home pay is only a part of the equation. It is irrelevant if you take home £10 a week more than your colleague in France if you then have to pay out for things that arent provided by the state. Education and health being prime examples.

Life is a bit more complicated than you seem to comprehend.


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British people don't feel that way.   Britian has become infested with muslim jihadists who feel that way.  They are shoving the British people out of their own country.   And, they are doing it with the full approval of the British left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
Click to expand...


Where are they then? I've never noticed any.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what has begun in the USA also......?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
Click to expand...

Shhhhh!


----------



## Challenger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you characters worry about before the evil muslim invasion ?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh!
Click to expand...

Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
Click to expand...

Only known to Fox "security experts". And muzzies of course.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> The public atmosphere in England regarding Israel is ugly and violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems fair, Israel is ugly and violent.
Click to expand...


really?      did you wander into an muslim enclave?.     Next time ask for directions


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ That we'd turn into a London style socialist, tax 'me till their eyes bleed state on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
Click to expand...


You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe  
the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
which is a very prevalent ego-defense device


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this guy's never been to London...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe
> the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
> which is a very prevalent ego-defense device
Click to expand...


True, Zio-Nazis "project" onto Muslims the traits they, themselves have in abundance.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, not even the Muslim only zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe
> the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
> which is a very prevalent ego-defense device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, Zio-Nazis "project" onto Muslims the traits they, themselves have in abundance.
Click to expand...


you have never bothered to read your own literature--------start with the 'koran'


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they then? I've never noticed any.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe
> the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
> which is a very prevalent ego-defense device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, Zio-Nazis "project" onto Muslims the traits they, themselves have in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have never bothered to read your own literature--------start with the 'koran'
Click to expand...


*sigh* You really do have the attention span of a goldfish. I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up.

As you're such an expert, why not enlighten us all about the secret Muslim plot to conquer the world house by house contained in the Quran?


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe
> the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
> which is a very prevalent ego-defense device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, Zio-Nazis "project" onto Muslims the traits they, themselves have in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have never bothered to read your own literature--------start with the 'koran'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* You really do have the attention span of a goldfish. I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up.
> 
> As you're such an expert, why not enlighten us all about the secret Muslim plot to conquer the world house by house contained in the Quran?
Click to expand...


you are a  "HUMANIST"   but  "shy away"  from reading the CLASSICAL SCRIPTURAL WRITINGS
of  HUMANS  ?      What a joke you are.      I am a HUMANIST and fascinated with the ancient
scriptural writings   from the   Bhagavad Gita to the Odyssey-----the classical greek plays------I admit
that Beowulf is dull    but I DO NOT SHY AWAY FROM CLASSICAL  human stuff.     I learned about islam----
from muslims who were educated in lands where THEY WERE CONSIDERED THE INTELLECTUAL 
ELITE -------ie they were doctors and engineers.     Getting to be a doctor in Pakistan is the same procedure
as getting to be a doctor in the USA------WRITE THE RIGHT ANSWERS ON THE TESTS.   In Pakistan the
requirement for GOOD GRADES is-------know the curriculum which includes the world view of 
Nazi propagandaists of the 1930s and the post war era------and the Koran.     The people I encountered who could BEST PARROT   the islamo Nazi propaganda that came out of Syria and Egypt in the post world war II era------were the Pakistani doctors.,      They knew  HARRISON"S textbook of Medicine too------but that Nazi stuff was done SING SONG-----like the Koran.      I also read the Koran-----even more dull than is Beowulf---
but I learned about islam from muslims         BTW ----I never said that there is a secret muslim plot to
conquer the world  "door by  door"---------for that information-----go to a muslim website and pay attention to \what muslim leaders actually DO SAY      Achmadinejad ANNOUNCED in the General Assemby of the
UN------ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE WORLD     (the UN building is near Bellevue
hospital-------Bellevue has a classical rep as being one of the first Insane assylums in the USA----
I waited but the  MEN IN THE WHITE COATS did not show up)


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...sorry, you must mean the SECRET Muslim only zones, that no-one is supposed to know about, part of the dastardly plot by Muslims to take over the world, one street at a time.....wait a minute, isn't that just a variation on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, just substituting "Muslims" for "Jews" as the bad guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point------the writings generated by the islamo-Nazi cadres, correctly describe
> the islamo Nazi ethos.    In the lingo of the science  "Psychology"   the correct term is  "PROJECTION"
> which is a very prevalent ego-defense device
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, Zio-Nazis "project" onto Muslims the traits they, themselves have in abundance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have never bothered to read your own literature--------start with the 'koran'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* You really do have the attention span of a goldfish. I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up.
> 
> As you're such an expert, why not enlighten us all about the secret Muslim plot to conquer the world house by house contained in the Quran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a  "HUMANIST"   but  "shy away"  from reading the CLASSICAL SCRIPTURAL WRITINGS
> of  HUMANS  ?      What a joke you are.      I am a HUMANIST and fascinated with the ancient
> scriptural writings   from the   Bhagavad Gita to the Odyssey-----the classical greek plays------I admit
> that Beowulf is dull    but I DO NOT SHY AWAY FROM CLASSICAL  human stuff.     I learned about islam----
> from muslims who were educated in lands where THEY WERE CONSIDERED THE INTELLECTUAL
> ELITE -------ie they were doctors and engineers.     Getting to be a doctor in Pakistan is the same procedure
> as getting to be a doctor in the USA------WRITE THE RIGHT ANSWERS ON THE TESTS.   In Pakistan the
> requirement for GOOD GRADES is-------know the curriculum which includes the world view of
> Nazi propagandaists of the 1930s and the post war era------and the Koran.     The people I encountered who could BEST PARROT   the islamo Nazi propaganda that came out of Syria and Egypt in the post world war II era------were the Pakistani doctors.,      They knew  HARRISON"S textbook of Medicine too------but that Nazi stuff was done SING SONG-----like the Koran.      I also read the Koran-----even more dull than is Beowulf---
> but I learned about islam from muslims         BTW ----I never said that there is a secret muslim plot to
> conquer the world  "door by  door"---------for that information-----go to a muslim website and pay attention to \what muslim leaders actually DO SAY      Achmadinejad ANNOUNCED in the General Assemby of the
> UN------ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR THE WHOLE WORLD     (the UN building is near Bellevue
> hospital-------Bellevue has a classical rep as being one of the first Insane assylums in the USA----
> I waited but the  MEN IN THE WHITE COATS did not show up)
Click to expand...


What is your fixation with capitalising certain words and inserting "-----" everywhere, it's very childish and just makes your posts awkward to read.

Clearly you have no idea about Humanism, allow me to educate you: Humanism

I never said I don't read classical literature, I just don't find anything worth getting excited about when it comes to religion, so generally steer clear of that sort of literature; much like Mills and Boon romances. I leave reading religious tomes to those weak minded and bigoted individuals who seem to need something "outside themselves" in order to tell them how to function as human beings.


----------



## irosie91

you are lying,  mouse------you re-read your shallow minded posts


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> you are lying,  mouse...


Prove it.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


your statement, mouse---in post 219  

"I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up."

mounse in post 221
"I never said I don't read classical literature,"


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement, mouse---in post 219
> 
> "I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up."
> 
> mounse in post 221
> "I never said I don't read classical literature,"
Click to expand...

Yesss....clearly English is not your native language, you don't seem to be able to grasp idiom and nuance.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement, mouse---in post 219
> 
> "I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up."
> 
> mounse in post 221
> "I never said I don't read classical literature,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss....clearly English is not your native language, you don't seem to be able to grasp idiom and nuance.
Click to expand...


mouse >>>>  
"I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the
    Bible, the Quran and the Torah,"       -----it seems to imagine that an admission
    of vacuous idiocy   ------is  "NUANCE"


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your statement, mouse---in post 219
> 
> "I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the Bible, the Quran and the Torah, etc. Do keep up."
> 
> mounse in post 221
> "I never said I don't read classical literature,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss....clearly English is not your native language, you don't seem to be able to grasp idiom and nuance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mouse >>>>
> "I'm a Humanist, dearie, I tend to shy away from reading fantasy novels like the
> Bible, the Quran and the Torah,"       -----it seems to imagine that an admission
> of vacuous idiocy   ------is  "NUANCE"
Click to expand...


What I actually wrote as opposed what the vacuous bimbo imagines I meant:

"What is your fixation with capitalising certain words and inserting "-----" everywhere, it's very childish and just makes your posts awkward to read.

Clearly you have no idea about Humanism, allow me to educate you: Humanism

I never said I don't read classical literature, I just don't find anything worth getting excited about when it comes to religion, so generally steer clear of that sort of literature; much like Mills and Boon romances. I leave reading religious tomes to those weak minded and bigoted individuals who seem to need something "outside themselves" in order to tell them how to function as human beings."


----------



## Challenger

Returning to the topic of the Muslim "takeover" of London, does this sound familliar to anyone?

"_..._ in the year of a general election in which immigration was a hot political topic. Back in the early 1880s, there had been widespread sympathy for the plight of Jews escaping persecution and destitution, and large protest meetings in cities all over the country condemned the Russian pogroms. Soon, however, attention turned to the social impact of immigration. Spitalfields, often referred to as the ‘Jewish colony’, attracted the fascinated gaze of sociologists and journalists. ‘My first impression on going among them,’ wrote Mrs Brewer in the _Sunday Magazine_ in 1892, ‘was that I must be in some far-off country whose people and language I knew not. The names over the shops were foreign, the wares were advertised in an unknown tongue, of which I did not even know the letters, the people in the streets were not of our type, and when I addressed them in English the majority of them shook their heads.’ Others reacted with antagonism rather than bewilderment. The anti-immigration campaigner Arnold White declared that, unlike Christian refugees to England, Jews formed ‘a community proudly separate, racially distinct, and existing preferentially aloof … A danger menacing to national life has begun in our midst,’ he warned, ‘and must be abated if sinister consequences are to be avoided.’"  Exploring the migrant history of Victorian East London

Going even further back in time we have:

...black minorities had their source in the early 16th century. Catherine of Aragon, the Queen of England, as the first wife of King Henry VIII of England and Princess of Wales, as the wife of Arthur, Prince of Wales, came to London and brought some African people as attendants with her. When trade lines began to open between London and West Africa, Africans slowly began to become part of the London population as slaves.

Later on London’s residents started to become fearful of of the increasing back population. Around
this time Elizabeth I. declared that the black people were to be arrested and banned from her
kingdom, although it was against the legislation. Elizabeth I issued an open letter on 11 July 1596
when the entire population of Britain was around 3 million.

“Her Majestie understanding that there are of late divers blackmoores brought into this realme, of
which kinde of people there are allready here to manie ... Her Majesty's pleasure therefore ys that
those kinde of people should be sent forth of the lande, and for that purpose there ys direction given
to this bearer Edwarde Banes to take of those blackmoores that in this last voyage under Sir
Thomas Baskervile were brought into this realme the nomber of tenn, to be transported by him out
of the realme. Wherein wee require you to be aydinge and assysting unto him as he shall have
occacion, therof not to faile.” https://www.kgs-tornesch.de/dokumente/upload/London Texte Un/12C/Migration - 12C.pdf

Than we have Asians, Orientals, EU migrants, we could go on and on.

The meme propounded by the "anti-immigration" brigade is not new. London has accommodated wave after wave of migrants throughout it's history; each group has enlivened and enriched the city, making it one of, if not the, most cosmopolitan cities on the planet; that's generally a good thing, in my view. Calling it "Londonistan" is both wildly inaccurate and just pandering to racist bigotry against the current set of immigrants.


----------

